# ~ Super Smash Bros. Brawl ~ Let the fight begin!



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

*
Silibus (Ovan) -* 4682 8145 1775 
*Moogle -* 2879 1111 5261
*Huey -* 1977 1694 6934
*Lupinealchemist - *3308 4861 5230 
*Cheese/Kuekuatsheu (Jekyl) -* 0516 8703 3788





*SirRob (Rob) -* 1762 2356 0115
*TÃ¦farÃ³s (Ros) -* 4983 4588 0045
*Nek0chan -* 2793 1573 6948
*Soren Tylus (Soren) -* 3652 0212 8757
*ChillCoyotl (Chill) -* 4940 5095 6382
*E-mannor -* 4897 5697 4629
*Yoshistar (Yosh) -* 4768 9540 9439




*AlexX (Alex) -* 1977 1645 0703
*Project X (X) -*5455 9175 5241
*Yami-Dokuro (Yami) *- 2578 5374 6961
*Azmare *- 3609 1096 4460
*Kit *- 4511 0196 8669
*Mammagamma *- 1805 2019 2668
*David M. Awesome* - 2492 3837 9141 
*Aren19 *- 1633 3872 7279
*Neybulot *- 2964 8243 7641
*Zoopedia *- 4425 2929 7950
*Grand Hatter -* 0001 6137 7988 
*Kittahkat* - 5327 2548 1400 
*Kirbizard - *0130 3234 4200
*MUDjoe2* - 3136 6226 9759
*Bowser15 (PEROS) -* 2621 5084 3026
*Gear the Wolf* - 2406-4810-7296
*Enchantedtoast *- 0817-3415-4703
*Yellowdragon78* - 1418-8310-9153
 *CaptainCool *- 0989-4783-4675
 *TwilightV* - 3523 5584 8320
*Arc *- 4725 9624 3375
 *Desume Crysis Kaiser* -  1590 8404 3416 
*-Lucario- - * 4640 0456 8023




*Kitoth *-  4167 6883 5266
*-DragonKnight-* - 4253 3200 6126
*Pheonix *- (Placeholder)
 *MichaelOlnet *-  0387 8637 0264
 *SonicEarth *-  0774 3907 8969
 *Krystallwolvett (KW77788 )* - 3480 3995 5213
 *Half-witted fur* -      2535 6660 4169
 *Sirdan87* - 3007 7780 3833
 *Keybearer *- 1204 0668 6613
 *Kolbo* - 4081 5210 6813
 *Euchre777 *- 0344 9054 2710
*Holsety - *2878-9290-4959
*Darth GW7* - 4983-9647-5167
*Kuzooma1* - 3780-8715-8525




*Eagle* - 1461-5901-9798
*Wolf Nanaki *- 3909-8578-3458*
Kangaroo Boy* - 1461-8485-3679
*VÃ¶lf *- 2921 9284 3127




*Scaily* - 0388-2529-8230
*Xiath* - 3995-6186-7847
*Repiotou* - 5069-3879-0892
 *Devious Bane* - 2621-6681-4395
*avorin (jrace)* - 2664 6197 4364
*Chyuukuchi* - 1762-6178-3483
*Jorge the Wolfdog* - 4125-0936-8540
*OllzTheCheetah* - 4382-4699-6631
*Dimitrio Vetarona* - 0216-6975-5017
*SashaDarkCloud* - 0860-9637-7233
*Lunar Fox* - 0001-4625-5616




*gulielmus* - 1891-0834-8732
*DarkestSinn* - 2320-5911-7174 
*Wolfy_the_beast* - 3824-6690-5463
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*south syde fox* - 5370-8372-1005 
This is a thread dedicated to collect codes from all the furry brawlers here.
You have Brawl and WiFi? Drop by, post your code and be sure to have a fight in no time!

Test your skills against other furries, discuss about Brawl in general, ask for tipps and tricks...
If you have a question/idea/whatever about Brawl, this is the right thread for it! ;3

Updates are done in less than 2 days
Comments and suggestions for how to make this thread better are welcome!

next Update: Active Brawlers will be marked with their favourite/best character​


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2009)

hmmm cant we ask a mod to modify the first post for the old one?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

I already asked, they said it's better to make a new one


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

-Another obligatory post on the first page-


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

Figured I'd be the first person to look for a match on this new thread. Anyone up for a brawl match?


----------



## Holsety (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm up for a game if you still want to and don't mind adding me, if its possible to have myself added to the giant list of doom codes that'd be nice as well.

2878-9290-4959 (Name of it being Hlsty)


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 12, 2009)

i'll play someone if ya wants ta


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm up for some matches now :3


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh hey I just put Either Tofer or Wolf as my nickname thing. and Ill add yer FC Cheese is it Jekyl?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 13, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> Oh hey I just put Either Tofer or Wolf as my nickname thing. and Ill add yer FC Cheese is it Jekyl?


yup
sorry for not responding, I dozed off while playing Twilight Princess Oo


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 13, 2009)

k gimmy a sec and ill add you but ive got class at 5


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 13, 2009)

heh okay, post when you're back, Im now definately up for some matches


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh okay, post when you're back, Im now definately up for some matches


KK im back now lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 13, 2009)

fun games :3

but, you can post here as much as you like, you don't have to PM me everytime


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> fun games :3
> 
> but, you can post here as much as you like, you don't have to PM me everytime



Okie Dokie :3... Regarding your quote. Chuck Norris & Luigi don't got squat on Leon S. Kennedy... Hes da guy dats gonna kick both their asses when they die and come back as zombies. Why do you ask? because he has a magic gun. for serious he shoots dat mofo underwater in the movie degeneration. /offtopicness

Omg i hate this... i just tried taken on three random lvl 9 computers and of cause they kicked my ass... then i tried taken out one random lvl 9 by itself and it murdered me. Worst thing is the solo level 9 was a jiggly puff. wtf for serious i hate how with fighting games if i stop playing them for any period of time when i start playing again i instantly suck. mayby i just dont have the nack for fighting games.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone feel like brawling right now? I'm up to brawl for the next 30 minutes if anyone wants to.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 14, 2009)

I will if you still have time to, though we'll have to add each other first...


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 14, 2009)

Alright I will be on in a bit. I have time for about 5 matches.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 14, 2009)

Heehee I suck, one of these days I should probably stop always picking Random.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Heehee I suck, one of these days I should probably stop always picking Random.


 
You were doing a very good job for somone who was using random. It's a good way to find out which characters would be most suitable for you. I hope we can play again in the future when I have a bit more time.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 14, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> You were doing a very good job for somone who was using random. It's a good way to find out which characters would be most suitable for you. I hope we can play again in the future when I have a bit more time.



The problem is more I tend to not develop any sort of style and in the end, find myself button mashing. But it was still fun, hope you get time again later.

Also I need to stop picking Random for the levels, god damn Mushroomy Kingdom


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lemme find my WEP key and get Wi-Fi working and I'll update ya with my ID or whatever it's called.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 14, 2009)

Done and done, Friend Code is 4983-9647-5167


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 14, 2009)

Alright, ^ ^ finally got me a lan adapter! Now my internet runs way WAY faster. So im around for awhile if anyone wants to go a game. >.> God knows I added all those peops on the list, so tell me if ya added me and we'll go a round or two. =p


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 15, 2009)

I already added you, as well as everyone else on the list

I'm up for some matches now


----------



## Holsety (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone up for a few games now (or in the near future)? I just finished my report and some violence between video game characters is always a nice way to cool down... And I could use some more practice :<


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 15, 2009)

feel like playing against me?


----------



## Holsety (Jan 15, 2009)

Sure like I said, anyone. Besides that I could use the practice and hopefully one day beat you :<


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm logging on right now, sorry for the wait :/


----------



## SirRob (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone wanna play a match or two?


----------



## Holsety (Jan 15, 2009)

Good games -Lucario-, a lot of my deaths were more my fault in not getting back on the edge. I think I'll stop doing random and actually try focusing on a few people now, thanks for the practice.

SirRob: if you're still looking for a game I'm still up for more, but chances are you'll be just like Lucario and horribly maim me >_>


----------



## SirRob (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm still up for some matches.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 15, 2009)

Good games Hostly. Actually, it looks like I am up for more matches. My plans got canceled. :/ How about a group brawl Rob and Hostly?

Edit: I will be around still, if you want to play me, send me a pm or post here. I will check by here once in a while.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice matches Holsety.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 15, 2009)

Same to you, and I'm still up for more as I have absolutely nothing to do with no school tomorrow. I'll be on for about another hour if anyone wants to play.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 15, 2009)

Feel like going again Holsety? I got the rest of the night off from work.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 15, 2009)

Of course, I have about an hour or so left until I have to go so I'll be on whenever you feel like playing some more.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 15, 2009)

Alright I will log on right now. See you then.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 16, 2009)

That was fun, good game once again. Its kind of amazing how I seem to vary from decent to horrid between battles... Oh well, it was still fun and slightly better than last time, thanks for playing.

(also lol @ Marth and Wolf deaths, go me -_-)


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 16, 2009)

Holsety said:


> That was fun, good game once again. Its kind of amazing how I seem to vary from decent to horrid between battles... Oh well, it was still fun and slightly better than last time, thanks for playing.
> 
> (also lol @ Marth and Wolf deaths, go me -_-)


 
Heh glad you had fun, they were fun matches indeed. Yeah those kinds of deaths happen ><. You did great, hope to play you again in the future.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm up too now :3


----------



## Holsety (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll be on all day with nothing to do if anyone wants to play a few games.

Unless I get caught up in a game of L4D or something, send me a PM or just post to play, I'll keep an eye on both.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 16, 2009)

heh okay, I'll get on my Wii if you wanna fight now


----------



## Holsety (Jan 16, 2009)

Sure, gimme a minute to start it up (and add you lol) then I'll be on.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 16, 2009)

ill be online in an hour or so.
oh and could you guys re-add me with my european code? the latency with my NTSC version is pretty bad lately and i wont be able to use my freeloader to play it on my european wii forever...

0989 4783 4675

could you exchange it with my current code on the first page, please?
thanks in advance^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 16, 2009)

fun games Holsety

I'm off for now, I'll be back later


----------



## Holsety (Jan 16, 2009)

That was hilarious and fun Cheesewulf (Especially the last battle), thanks for playing. And Random isn't very random when it keeps giving me Lucas ;_;

If anyone else wants to play I'll still be available most of the day


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm available for games right now if anyone would like to play against me.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll join ya if you want.
(Someone explain what "Awaiting registration" means? That mean a friends invite pending or something?)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 17, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> I'll join ya if you want.
> (Someone explain what "Awaiting registration" means? That mean a friends invite pending or something?)


it means he hasn't added your code yet

I'll fight you if you want


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sure thing, I added you already. Created a room if anyone else wants to join.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 17, 2009)

hey sorry for not responding

I'm on now, if you're still up


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just came off, but I'll boot it up again if you're ready.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 17, 2009)

okay :3

I'm on my Wii now, waiting for yer


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 17, 2009)

mind if i join you guys? ^^


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, that game made me realise how much I suck at brawl. Need to practise :v


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 17, 2009)

you dont suck^^ just a little practise and you are good to go!
and compared to cheese almost everyone "sucks" at brawl anyways XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 17, 2009)

not right now

my fingers felt funny because... yeah, you what I mean xD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 17, 2009)

is someone up for some matches now?


----------



## X (Jan 17, 2009)

ill be on in a min if anyone wants to brawl.


----------



## X (Jan 17, 2009)

sorry cheese i had to leave, my fingers are literally frozen.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be on in a few.  Accepting all challenges.  Just need to eat real quick.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll fight ya Soren :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 17, 2009)

^ It's been awhile.  I'm going to enjoy this...  Getting on now.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd give you a game if my sister would gtfo the TV.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the games, guys. Got better that time.
Well, what I mean by that is I didn't come last for once. <_<


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 17, 2009)

Well Rob, if we count the 1 on 1 matches we had the score is tied 2:2.  I won't count the last one.  Wondered why you chose Zero suit.  Great matches.  That includes cheese and darth too.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 17, 2009)

OOOOH Cheese your some kinda Brawl God i now know why i got my arse kicked... jk jk na i suck. lulz


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be up for brawl matches in about 30 minutes if anyone wants to play me.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 17, 2009)

If you're not too sick of beating me, I'm up for a few games.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 17, 2009)

K picture this... Wolf Dramaticly posing in front with his back to Bower and peach. Bowser is trying his hardest to lick Peach and in return peach is holding him at bay with her opened umbrella... There that mental picture accompanied with my friend code is my imaginary friend ID thingy. /randomness

*edit* oh im just gonna add as many of those friend codes to my brawl list as i can and if you add me back ill brawl ya sometime when i can catch ya in game.  I'm not that great so the practice will be much appreciated.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 18, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> OOOOH Cheese your some kinda Brawl God


if I'm already a god.... then be happy I'm not playing like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EILZeqokjmQ

really

there a many people who are better then me :\
like Chill, Rob, Sili, Lucario, Soren and sometimes Yosh, when his ladyluck is strong D:
all the others are even matched, even tho I often lose because of my lack of luck


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 18, 2009)

I seem to always have a self-destruct when I play against Cheese, usually in the first few seconds.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 18, 2009)

is anyone up for some matches right now?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll hook up the Wii and start playing again as soon as I fix someones fuck up, I miss playing SSBB and its only been a week.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll be up and around for the next few hours if theres anyone who wants to play a few games, just post/PM me then I'll get on and add you (I should really just add the entire list lol).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 19, 2009)

is someone up for some matches now? :3


----------



## Holsety (Jan 19, 2009)

Seems like every time someones looking to play I'm incredibly late, any chance you're still around and interested in a few matches? (hooray for being an hour late)

If not, I'll still be around most of the day if anyone else wants to play (also hooray no life and a day off from work...).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 19, 2009)

heh I'm still up, I just finished dinner


----------



## Holsety (Jan 19, 2009)

Alright then, I'll be on if you still feel like playing.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 19, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Alright then, I'll be on if you still feel like playing.


I'm already waiting for yer online :3


----------



## Holsety (Jan 19, 2009)

Augh sorry, the power flickered on and off in the house :S

Good matches though, the last one was pretty damn funny.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone wanna go a round? im kinda bored =s


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm up for some matches now


----------



## mammagamma (Jan 20, 2009)

mamma-G lukin 4 braul

ahm a bit roosty

so like

durr


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 20, 2009)

I new challenger approaches! *alarm noises*
Wanna go a round?


----------



## mammagamma (Jan 20, 2009)

Sure, I just need to add you

just to reiterate:

1805 2019 2668

is my codeeee


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 20, 2009)

*waves paw at* i added everyone on that shizz list XD


----------



## mammagamma (Jan 20, 2009)

really? for me it says awaiting registration still >_>


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah i apologize i has to get my sensor bar, I'll brb.


----------



## mammagamma (Jan 20, 2009)

it's good lol my wifi adapter is giving he hard times

durhurhur hard

edit:

OK I'll just be basic brawling until you're done or something.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 20, 2009)

Finally! *is back with sensor bar, wheeze wheeze* >x< i just got me a wifi adapter, is so much better than wireless ^ ^


----------



## mammagamma (Jan 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Anyone up for some matches?


Ok, just addin' joo


----------



## pheonix (Jan 20, 2009)

mammagamma said:


> Ok, just addin' joo



Adding you now. ^_^


----------



## mammagamma (Jan 20, 2009)

Euchre777 said:


> Finally! *is back with sensor bar, wheeze wheeze* >x< i just got me a wifi adapter, is so much better than wireless ^ ^


yesss


----------



## pheonix (Jan 20, 2009)

It's not letting me join, error 86420.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 20, 2009)

Game on, i exist, pheonix might i join?


----------



## mammagamma (Jan 20, 2009)

laaaaaaag


----------



## Holsety (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't suppose theres anyone left still looking/still up for a game or two?


----------



## mammagamma (Jan 20, 2009)

eyem dun 4 2dai guise thnx 4 braulz

ggaymz

also

Good god I was sucking at the end. D:


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 20, 2009)

My friend is playin' now. So if u see me playin' as Ike it's not me *doesn't like ike >x>*


----------



## pheonix (Jan 20, 2009)

That was fun, good games guys. I'm not doing as good as I usually do, it's been about a week since I played last. I'll be up for some more matches later.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 20, 2009)

Good game Pheonix and Mammagamma, i just got my caffine buzz back as u log off Pheonix XD.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 20, 2009)

Euchre777 said:


> Good game Pheonix and Mammagamma, i just got my caffine buzz back as u log off Pheonix XD.



I'll play in a bit, gonna try and play with someone first cause he tried to join our game and you must have turned him down. lol


----------



## mammagamma (Jan 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That was fun, good games guys. I'm not doing as good as I usually do, it's been about a week since I played last. I'll be up for some more matches later.


been a good month and a half for me lololololol


----------



## pheonix (Jan 20, 2009)

Good games rob, I'm done for the day. I might play more tomorrow depending on my mood.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 20, 2009)

I got a half hour left, anyone wanna go?


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone want some of me!? Reply to me now before I change my mind.

t- 30 minutes

SSBB Code is 3780-8715-8525


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 22, 2009)

please, free me of my boredomness and play with me...

pweeeaaaase, someone....


----------



## Holsety (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll play with you, I need to work off steam after getting bullshitted on a test D; (LOOK I'M NOT HORRIBLY LATE FOR ONCE)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 22, 2009)

hehe, I'm up in 10 minutes then :3


----------



## Holsety (Jan 22, 2009)

That Pit death was the most depressing thing ever, I kind of lost hope after that and just ran off the edge 

And screw Random for giving me him twice...

Edit: Good games, although I still hate Random for giving me Pit and Marth twice :|


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 22, 2009)

uh yeah, that was... unexpected... but hilarious xD

same here with Yoshi, it's a pain with him to approach when your opponent is abusing his projectiles ;D

but whoa, Daisy was in killing mood today

you did great, 'twas fun :3

NOTE TO YOU ALL:
if you wanna get me desperate, use Lucas or Lucario


----------



## Holsety (Jan 22, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> abusing his projectiles ;D


:3


> use Lucas or Lucario


Its a shame how most of my favorite characters I suck with, especially Ike (why does Random always give me Ike). Lucas seems to be completely random as one time I'll do good and the next I'll do horrible. And to be fair I didn't even win that Lucario/Zelda match, you just got unlucky with the bridge


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 22, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> if you wanna get me desperate, use Lucas or Lucario



Guess I'm on your shit list then, huh?  Heh.  Well, if you want me to not be Lucario, then have people stop ganging up on me and hitting me back and forth like a game of catch...

As for Lucas...  he's the only other one I can possibly beat you when you're Zelda, cheese.  She's nasty in your hands.

So most often, I'll be fighting you with Nekkid Samus.  XD  
The only sad thing is that all the good fights are too long to save a replay.  The replay idea was great, but it needs to be improved by a few more minutes.  Also, allowing those on your friends list to be able to see live matches.  That would be nice, esspecially for the tourneys we have.

I'm just making a long post because I'm now deeply involved in a class project, so I won't be on much.  Remember me, for I shall be back!


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm up for brawl matches if anyone is online.



Cheesewulf said:


> NOTE TO YOU ALL:
> if you wanna get me desperate, use Lucas or Lucario



So does that mean you hate fighting me?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 23, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> So does that mean you hate fighting me?


I'm not hating it, I'm just struggling when I'm fighting those two :3

I take my Wii along to some friends of me, so I'm probably not up today


> As for Lucas...  he's the only other one I can possibly beat you when you're Zelda, cheese.  She's nasty in your hands.


hehe, she's not for nothing one of my mains :3


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 23, 2009)

Anybody wanna brawl? *wag wag* ^ ^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm bored, anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm bored, anyone wanna brawl?


<---------------

Luigi will crush you! D:<


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> <---------------
> 
> Luigi will crush you! D:<



Maybe, we'll just have to see wont we?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Maybe, we'll just have to see wont we?


:3

that last match was bit... yeah...


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

Good game. sorry for SDing so much my neighbors house alarm is blaring and I'm getting quite pissed off at it, it's so damn distracting. BEEP! BEEP! BEEP!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 24, 2009)

WARNING CHALLENGER APPROACHING

1461-5901-9798 ("Thuu" is Brawl name)


----------



## Holsety (Jan 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Good game. sorry for SDing so much my neighbors house alarm is blaring and I'm getting quite pissed off at it, it's so damn distracting. BEEP! BEEP! BEEP!




...Shouldn't you be more worried about that than annoyed? >_>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 24, 2009)

Eagle said:


> WARNING CHALLENGER APPROACHING
> 
> 1461-5901-9798 ("Thuu" is Brawl name)


added



someone up for some matches now? :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 24, 2009)

not now, my mom had the incredibly bright idea to rearrange the livingroom today and decided that she needs my help with that....
maybe later today


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 24, 2009)

So who wants to brawl with dear old Kuzooma1? Post me back before I leave for afternoon. 

My SSBB Code is 3780-8715-8525

t-60


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

Holsety said:


> ...Shouldn't you be more worried about that than annoyed? >_>



no, it's a very common occurrence here in this area.

I might play in a bit after I'm done ranting.

Note: Thank god the asshole didn't steal SSBB.

Edit: I'm getting on now, can't remember if I've added you or not.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey pheonix, want to brawl with me for a while?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Hey pheonix, want to brawl with me for a while?



Yep.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yo *waves* anyone down for a fight?
My friend is over and might leech my internets and join me ^ ^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

Good games kuzooma, I'm hungry so I'm gonna stop playing for a little and eat something.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Geezs, I need to pratice some more if I ever want beat you. All in all, that was a on good game. 

Thanks you pheonix!


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Geezs, I need to pratice some more if I ever want beat you. All in all, that was a on good game.
> 
> Thanks you pheonix!



Anytime...except now cause I's be cooking noodles.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 24, 2009)

I get on for a bit now


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 25, 2009)

'ello anyone abound? I be brawlin' soon. Any takers?​


----------



## Eagle (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanna brawllll. I added you, Euchre.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 25, 2009)

Okiees ima ad ya


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 25, 2009)

Good games dude ^ ^. I;m done for now tho, may be on i a lil. A lil lag comin' from ur end tho >x< "*tryin' to time things nicely* dammit!"


----------



## Eagle (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok ^^ It was fun. You were timing those Aura Sphere pretty nicely ; ; I'll try to fix the lag problem. It's nighty time for me D; Till next time.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 25, 2009)

*salutes* cya ^ ^


----------



## Wolf Nanaki (Jan 25, 2009)

Anybody up for a fight?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah me, when you're still up, I'm a bit late :x


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2009)

anyone up for some games?^^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm up for a few matches. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 25, 2009)

<_<
I just shut down my Wii

I'l get back on then


----------



## pheonix (Jan 25, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> <_<
> I just shut down my Wii
> 
> I'l get back on then



lol sorry just got up and got the house to myself, thought I'd play some brawl before everyone gets back. 

I've got the room made. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2009)

ill come back, too, had to leave for a little^^

edit: my european code is in the list now, could you add that one, plz? the latency with my US version is just bad >.>


----------



## pheonix (Jan 25, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> ill come back, too, had to leave for a little^^
> 
> edit: my european code is in the list now, could you add that one, plz? the latency with my US version is just bad >.>



I just added you, I'm, still on if you still want to have a few matches.

Good games cheese, I did much better then yesterday. lol


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2009)

nice matches^^
but you dont have to kill yourself only because i died because of my own stupidity (or lag....) but that was nice of you nonetheless^^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 25, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> nice matches^^
> but you dont have to kill yourself only because i died because of my own stupidity (or lag....) but that was nice of you nonetheless^^



I like to fight honorably, I can't believe how bad i did with link though. XD That was fun. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2009)

it was very fair of you^^ and it sure was fun!^^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 25, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> it was very fair of you^^ and it sure was fun!^^



Let me know if you want to play some more today, I'll be on all day cause I actually got the tv all to myself.=)


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2009)

sure thing! ill be online later on today


----------



## pheonix (Jan 25, 2009)

Sweet, I'll be here. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2009)

im up for some matches now, just write here and ill come online^^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 25, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> im up for some matches now, just write here and ill come online^^



I'm getting back on now. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2009)

well, thats it for today^^
gonna be online tomorrow again


----------



## pheonix (Jan 25, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> well, thats it for today^^
> gonna be online tomorrow again



Cool I'll try and be online but it's not my tv...or Wii for that matter. lol Good games. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 25, 2009)

idk, should I play Secret of Mana or SSBB... I can't decide


----------



## pheonix (Jan 25, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> idk, should I play Secret of Mana or SSBB... I can't decide



that's a tough one, both are really good games.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 25, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> idk, should I play Secret of Mana or SSBB... I can't decide



For me it's SSBB or Persona 4 (which I am really close to completing)  I've been playing brawl offline for some interesting macro brawls.  I love starting big and getting the super mushroom to take up a good third of the stage.

Yeah, the weekends are all I have away from schoolwork, so maybe I'll be on later...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2009)

Soren Tylus said:


> I love starting big and getting the super mushroom to take up a good third of the stage.



mario + giant special brawl + super mushroom + taunt^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 26, 2009)

i have some time now.
just write here if you are up for some matches^^ but i dont know how much time i have, maybe half an hour or so


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 26, 2009)

hey smashing folk, I'm online soon, just make a room, I'll see it then

I'm playing some saxophone while waiting so maybe it takes a few minute before I see it D:


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 26, 2009)

'Ello, my exams are done so i has quite a bit of time for Brawl now, just gimme a pm or such. I can play now too, i'll check the forums every once and awhile =p


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm online right now :3


----------



## pheonix (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm probably to late but if anyone wants to play I'm getting on now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 26, 2009)

ill come online in 15 minutes or so!


----------



## Holsety (Jan 26, 2009)

Figures that more people begin playing Brawl as soon as my Wii begins acting up and never connects to the internet properly ;_;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 26, 2009)

insane matches everyone =D


----------



## pheonix (Jan 26, 2009)

That was fun all, sorry for my poor performance after the first few matches. One of my controllers just ate it, that's why I was just standing there. Then it started to always hold down then just flat out died. D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 26, 2009)

yup, nice as always^^



pheonix said:


> That was fun all, sorry for my poor performance after the first few matches. One of my controllers just ate it, that's why I was just standing there. Then it started to always hold down then just flat out died. D:



that suxx... what kind of controller was it? GC pad?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 26, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> yup, nice as always^^
> 
> 
> 
> that suxx... what kind of controller was it? GC pad?



No it was a Wii remote, senser must be fucked up or something. It cost me a few matches. lol i got another but it wouldn't connect cause the other one was already so I just jumped off. I hate the Wii remote, Gamecube controller ftw.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thx for the games guys! =D I'm still game if anyone wants a go tho =p


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> No it was a Wii remote, senser must be fucked up or something. It cost me a few matches. lol i got another but it wouldn't connect cause the other one was already so I just jumped off. I hate the Wii remote, Gamecube controller ftw.



that suxx even more, those things are pretty expensive :/
and yes, the GC controller is awesome^^ the best controller nintendo ever made!
but i prefer the 360 controller by now


----------



## pheonix (Jan 26, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> that suxx even more, those things are pretty expensive :/
> and yes, the GC controller is awesome^^ the best controller nintendo ever made!
> but i prefer the 360 controller by now



I prefer the PS controller, it's grown on me. lol



Euchre777 said:


> Thx for the games guys! =D I'm still game if anyone wants a go tho =p



Sure I'll play some more, hopefully my other Wii remote doesn't crap out on me. D:


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 26, 2009)

Alrighties, im headin' back downstairs ^ ^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 26, 2009)

Euchre777 said:


> Alrighties, im headin' back downstairs ^ ^



My Wii's not reading discs now, Grrr WTF do I do about that? Help/advice would be nice. I fixed it, I'm on now. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 26, 2009)

no discs at all or the brawl disc only?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, my Wii don't want to read the Brawl disc sometimes

the other discs are working fine


----------



## pheonix (Jan 26, 2009)

Great matches. I gotta get some food, I might be on in a bit.

Edit: 4,000 get


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah thx i had fun, but i have to take a nap or something. Since like 12 i've been gettin' sick or something. I've been exhausted all day and now im overheating and ready to pass out. ( I drank like eight glasses of water and had 4 pepsis, they did nuthin') I actually had to slow down my game play after Cheese left to keep playin'. =< So yeah I'm proabbly not gonna be on again tonight. My reaction time is in the negative now.

Cya later and thx ^ ^;
If i feel better we'll see if i can keep goin'


----------



## pheonix (Jan 26, 2009)

Euchre777 said:


> Yeah thx i had fun, but i have to take a nap or something. Since like 12 i've been gettin' sick or something. I've been exhausted all day and now im overheating and ready to pass out. ( I drank like eight glasses of water and had 4 pepsis, they did nuthin') I actually had to slow down my game play after Cheese left to keep playin'. =< So yeah I'm proabbly not gonna be on again tonight. My reaction time is in the negative now.
> 
> Cya later and thx ^ ^;
> If i feel better we'll see if i can keep goin'



If you're not feeling good you should sleep, don't worry about a game till ya get better. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 27, 2009)

hey is someone up for some matches now?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 27, 2009)

Why yes I am, I'll probably get off after 15 or 20 minutes cause i need to eat breakfast when it's ready though.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 27, 2009)

Goooooooooood Morrrrrin' all! *wag wag wag* I slept for 16 hours and I feel all better! I'm gonna have some breakfast do some chores and im good to game! <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 27, 2009)

nice games^^

your abortion punch really got me, pheonix


----------



## pheonix (Jan 27, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> nice games^^
> 
> your abortion punch really got me, pheonix



I wasn't expecting it to work, I got lucky.

Good games guys, the first few matches I was in the zone but then I lost it. lol I'll be here waiting if anyone wants to play more.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I wasn't expecting it to work, I got lucky.
> 
> Good games guys, the first few matches I was in the zone but then I lost it. lol I'll be here waiting if anyone wants to play more.



lucky hits are the best hits^^

btw: that one moment as we all crashed together and smashed cheesewulfs shield and died and cheese survived tumbling was AWESOME!^^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 27, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> lucky hits are the best hits^^
> 
> btw: that one moment as we all crashed together and smashed cheesewulfs shield and died and cheese survived tumbling was AWESOME!^^



Yeah that was epic, it's one of those things that only happens once in a lifetime. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 27, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> btw: that one moment as we all crashed together and smashed cheesewulfs shield and died and cheese survived tumbling was AWESOME!^^


it was D:


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thx for the games Phoenix ^ ^ 
But i got to go, whatever was goin' on yesterday is acting up again.
It's not fair i just wanna play some videogames and this happens again =<
I was good for like 2 rounds then it hit me again.
I think tension or the pressure from playin' is doin' it 

And gawd dammit i can't interpret that lag, im gettin' better with the timin' tho =<
You guys all get it to eh?
Like that .5 (made a tad more here and there) of a second lag?
It's just enough that when i go for a dodge or shield my timin' i just off.

I'll just has to try to get the feelin' for it.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 27, 2009)

Euchre777 said:


> Thx for the games Phoenix ^ ^
> But i got to go, whatever was goin' on yesterday is acting up again.
> It's not fair i just wanna play some videogames and this happens again =<
> I was good for like 2 rounds then it hit me again.
> ...



It happens to me too, I hate it cause it fucks with my timing massively. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's so stupid i wanna keep playin' >x< 
But i feel worse each round! D=
Ima try some food and fresh air >.> 
im gonna be pissed if im like this all week >x<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 27, 2009)

I've brawled enough for today, I'm tired

nice matches pheonix
Wario Waft Suicide!


----------



## pheonix (Jan 27, 2009)

Euchre777 said:


> It's so stupid i wanna keep playin' >x<
> But i feel worse each round! D=
> Ima try some food and fresh air >.>
> im gonna be pissed if im like this all week >x<



I'm sure you wont feel bad all week, go outside and walk around for a bit. That always makes me feel better.



Cheesewulf said:


> I've brawled enough for today, I'm tired
> 
> nice matches pheonix
> Wario Waft Suicide!



That was hilarious, I thought you'd die first. XD That was really fun. I have no clue why I fought so well with sonic I never pick him. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 27, 2009)

well, I mostly fucked up with Zelda in those matches :\

but I really start to love Kirby D:


----------



## pheonix (Jan 27, 2009)

I hate Kirby cause I always fall for the hammer thing. XD lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 28, 2009)

Hammertime!

I'm up for some matches now :3


----------



## pheonix (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm up for some matches, if anyone sees this I'll be online for awhile. I'll be waiting. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 28, 2009)

hey I cannot join CptCools room, I get always disconnected

can you both join mine please?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2009)

jeez, i suck today >.>

edit: nice games dudes^^ i sucked pretty much but it was fun nonetheless^^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 28, 2009)

Good games guys. Sorry about the match where I picked diddy, someone knocked on the door and I had to answer it. >.<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 28, 2009)

idk, my fingers felt like bricks today

this plus lag isn't very good

sorry for leaving in the middle of the match, but I was for the first time really pissed of the game


----------



## pheonix (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> idk, my fingers felt like bricks today
> 
> this plus lag isn't very good
> 
> sorry for leaving in the middle of the match, but I was for the first time really pissed of the game



It's okay, I get pretty pissed at the game to especially when it lags the way it's been today.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's okay, I get pretty pissed at the game to especially when it lags the way it's been today.



yeah, nintendo screwed that one up pretty badly >.> thats the reason why im pretty pissed at the game and nintendo... oh well, at least there is online multiplayer^^


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone up for brawls right now?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 28, 2009)

yup, me

lets hope my Wii doesn't bitch around and I have to reinsert the disc 20 times :\


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright, I'm logging on now, sorry to keep you waiting for so long.

Edit: I can't find my brawl disk, my brother lost it when he was playing guitar hero, hopefully I can do some matches later in the future. Sorry for the inconvenience. (adds +1 fail point to my card)


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey cheese, if you're still on I can go a few rounds.  I seem to be getting better at DeeDeeDee for some reason...  Might as well take him online to see if he still holds up.

I got about 20-30 mins, so let's get some good matches in.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 28, 2009)

Soren Tylus said:


> Hey cheese, if you're still on I can go a few rounds.  I seem to be getting better at DeeDeeDee for some reason...  Might as well take him online to see if he still holds up.
> 
> I got about 20-30 mins, so let's get some good matches in.



aw man I just logged off a minute ago, I get back on for ya

I hope you find it Lucario


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> aw man I just logged off a minute ago, I get back on for ya



Sorry, I just got back.  Would have posted sooner if I hadn't missed the first train...

Anyway, getting on now.  And good luck finding the disk, Lucario!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright, I gotta go now.  My roommate just saw me get "shoryuken"ed too.  He loves that taunt.  Good matches.  Don't remember that kind of lag, but it was good.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah, nice matches :3

Green Greens really is a suckish stage :\


----------



## pheonix (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn looks like I missed everybody, I'll be here for a little bit so if anyone wants to brawl post here and let me know.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 29, 2009)

hey guys, I'm up for some matches after dinner


----------



## Holsety (Jan 29, 2009)

My Wii has begun working again (no clue why), so is there anyone up for a few matches in the next few hours?


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Holsety said:


> My Wii has begun working again (no clue why), so is there anyone up for a few matches in the next few hours?


 
I can go for a few rounds. Just let me know when.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 29, 2009)

Now would be cool, as I have nothing else to do.

I'll add your code and be on in a minute or two.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Now would be cool, as I have nothing else to do.
> 
> I'll add your code and be on in a minute or two.


 
Just send me your friend code and will get started.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 29, 2009)

Good games Kuzooma, and lol @ how stupid Random is by giving me Zelda twice in a row and Wolf at the same time as you (that always seems to happen).


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Man those were some crazy battles back there man, just going toe to toe for blow for blow. I did not know I would have that much playing today. Thank for for brawling with me for so long.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

Is anyone up for some matches? I think I missed everyone again. lol

Edit: I don't want to double post (even though people would probably see this faster) so I'll just edit this and ask who's up for some matches?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2009)

Darn it... Good games Pheonix.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2009)

i guess ill be online for a few matches later today, just write here and ill come^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 1, 2009)

if I get my disc to work, I'll be on too then :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 1, 2009)

is anyone up for some matches right now? I got my disc fixed somehow D:


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm up for some matches.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm on and made a room :3


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm on and made a room :3



I'm trying to join your room, are you not at your Wii?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2009)

nice games! maybe ill be online later today again


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

Good games guys, The .5 second lag on the joystick killed me. I can't win with some of my best characters anymore. D: What happened to me, I lost almost every match with pikachu. Oh well guess I gotta practice more. lol


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Good games guys, The .5 second lag on the joystick killed me. I can't win with some of my best characters anymore. D: What happened to me, I lost almost every match with pikachu. Oh well guess I gotta practice more. lol



yeah, that lag is pretty bad, i have it all the time...
sbout winning matches... well, ive gotten used to lose against cheese so i dont really care anymore  but lucky hits are always awesome^^


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah, that lag is pretty bad, i have it all the time...
> sbout winning matches... well, ive gotten used to lose against cheese so i dont really care anymore  but lucky hits are always awesome^^



I just can't believe I won with pit and c. falcon but some of my best like diddy, pikachu, and fox just failed horribly. I could just be practicing to much with certain people but oh well as long as it's fun. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I just can't believe I won with pit and c. falcon but some of my best like diddy, pikachu, and fox just failed horribly. I could just be practicing to much with certain people but oh well as long as it's fun. ^_^



im failing pretty hard with marth lately... its the bad mixture of lag, failing attacks and bad luck that kills me i guess :/
or maybe i just suck, i dont know^^


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> im failing pretty hard with marth lately... its the bad mixture of lag, failing attacks and bad luck that kills me i guess :/
> or maybe i just suck, i dont know^^



People get used to fighting the same character over and over again so that's why I try and mix it up a bit. You should try playing with another character or 2 and throw off your opponent. It might work but it's up to you, you're really good with marth and landing that neutral B attack. lol


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2009)

pheonix said:


> People get used to fighting the same character over and over again so that's why I try and mix it up a bit. You should try playing with another character or 2 and throw off your opponent. It might work but it's up to you, you're really good with marth and landing that neutral B attack. lol



ha, well if i try it over and over and over again i will hit with it 
yeah, i should really try another character for a while... marth is becoming kinda boring anyway^^ hes a good character and very strong but there is a pretty bad lag after all his attacks by default and he starts flying far away pretty fast :/
ill think about that^^


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> ha, well if i try it over and over and over again i will hit with it
> yeah, i should really try another character for a while... marth is becoming kinda boring anyway^^ hes a good character and very strong but there is a pretty bad lag after all his attacks by default and he starts flying far away pretty fast :/
> ill think about that^^



Yeah he does have lag after most of his moves, especially his dash A. I hope you do start picking more characters, I want to see how well you do with a few. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2009)

i can play with almost all of them  most of them not that well but thats actually pretty amazing about the brawl roster... almost every character is fun to play^^


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i can play with almost all of them  most of them not that well but thats actually pretty amazing about the brawl roster... almost every character is fun to play^^



Yeah, I use almost everyone and do pretty well with all of them. The only people I don't use are ness and bowser. ness and bowser are the only characters that aren't fun to play IMO.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yeah, I use almost everyone and do pretty well with all of them. The only people I don't use are ness and bowser. ness and bowser are the only characters that aren't fun to play IMO.



i dont like them as well... bowser is way to slow for me and i dont like ness's fighting style.
i really like toon link and normal link, maybe ill concentrate on those two a little more now^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 1, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I just can't believe I won with pit and c. falcon but some of my best like diddy, pikachu, and fox just failed horribly. I could just be practicing to much with certain people but oh well as long as it's fun. ^_^


yeah, Falcon is neat, but as you said, your opponents get used to your character after a time (like Weegee did against Link ), you never used CF so far against me and I didn't know your playstyle :3

sorry that I left suddenly, my parents and sis wanted me to join them watching "Meet Dave" D:

I'm up for some more matches now, hopefully my disc doesn't bitch around

Edit: definately go for Toon Link, he's awesummmmmmm


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i dont like them as well... bowser is way to slow for me and i dont like ness's fighting style.
> i really like toon link and normal link, maybe ill concentrate on those two a little more now^^



Normal link is good but he can be difficult to use, toon link is fast and is easier to use but I don't use him often cause I like to challenge myself with the slightly slower but stronger characters.



Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, Falcon is neat, but as you said, your opponents get used to your character after a time (like Weegee did against Link ), you never used CF so far against me and I didn't know your playstyle :3
> 
> sorry that I left suddenly, my parents and sis wanted me to join them watching "Meet Dave" D:
> 
> ...



Cool, I'm on now. sorry in advance if I leave all of a sudden, there's some people here for the super bowl and I might get pissed if I get to distracted.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 1, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Cool, I'm on now. sorry in advance if I leave all of a sudden, there's some people here for the super bowl and I might get pissed if I get to distracted.



okay, I try to get on now too


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay, I try to get on now too



Sweet, I'm gonna surprise you with a character I never use. Hopefully this works. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 1, 2009)

great matches x)


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't take all the annoyances around me anymore. God did i do horrible, everyone here is pissing me off asking me if I want a sandwich or some liqueur.  I got like 2 seconds of peace when i was playing with lucario but i almost lost that match because they came back at the end. good games, I'll do better next time.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 1, 2009)

heh don't worry, still had fun :3
but that gay Toon Link vs Fairie's Tear Link match on Smashville was awesome D:
oh god, I just realized I haven't used Kirby :<


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh don't worry, still had fun :3
> but that gay Toon Link vs Fairie's Tear Link match on Smashville was awesome D:
> oh god, I just realized I haven't used Kirby :<



yeah it was pretty good but I got my arse kicked. lol

I would have got beaten down if you used kirby, oh and sorry for trapping you in the corner so long with pit. XD that was so cheap of me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 1, 2009)

lol it's okay, I'm no computer who doesn't DI


----------



## Huey (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi cheesewulf =D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 1, 2009)

HI HUEY!! 

you have a new bonnet D:
orange is awesome


----------



## Huey (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you! =3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 2, 2009)

hey is someone up for some matches now?


----------



## Holsety (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm up for a few games if you're still around.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 2, 2009)

okay, I'll try to get on then :3


----------



## Holsety (Feb 2, 2009)

Good games, that last bridge death made me cry


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah that was a little... bleh :\

but fun matches :3


----------



## Holsety (Feb 2, 2009)

The worst part is I can't tell if you planned that or if it was total coincidence.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 2, 2009)

nah, I'm not such a big mean fag D:

twas coincidence


----------



## Holsety (Feb 2, 2009)

That just makes it even worse, it means I lost (although I probably would have lost anyway, but there was still a chance) by random chance! D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 2, 2009)

yep, that's Brawl 

it still has something to do with luck


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 3, 2009)

gooood evening everybody

I'll set up my Wii soon and might get on, if I get the disc to work, is anyone willing to fight me then? I'm already warm, I spent the day at friends and we brawled all day :3


----------



## pheonix (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll go for a few matches, hopefully I do good today. lol


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 3, 2009)

coming as well!


----------



## pheonix (Feb 3, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> coming as well!



Awesome, I'm already on waiting. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry I can't join you, I tried now for 30 min to get the disc to work, reinserted it now 200 times, still doesn't work

*pissed*


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 3, 2009)

the lag was extremely horrible for me today >.> and i guess my controller is getting a little old, it didnt recognize some of my moves or missinterpreted them...
but it was fun^^


Cheesewulf said:


> sorry I can't join you, I tried now for 30 min to get the disc to work, reinserted it now 200 times, still doesn't work
> 
> *pissed*



that sucks... maybe you send it in and get a new copy, call the customer support, maybe they can help


----------



## pheonix (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> sorry I can't join you, I tried now for 30 min to get the disc to work, reinserted it now 200 times, still doesn't work
> 
> *pissed*



That's horrible. 

Good games guys, I kept SDing and getting fucked over by some stages. I hate the bridge of Elden stage. XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That's horrible.
> 
> Good games guys, I kept SDing and getting fucked over by some stages. I hate the bridge of Elden stage. XD



thats one of my major problems with brawl, most stages are way to interactiv. they keep intefering and affect the outcome of the match...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 3, 2009)

the worst thing is the disc is in pristine condition, no scratches and such, it just works randomly.

yesterday it worked after 2 times, and this afternoon after 10 or so :\


Edit: yeah but it'd be boring if we pick FD and Battle Field all the time


----------



## pheonix (Feb 3, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> thats one of my major problems with brawl, most stages are way to interactiv. they keep intefering and affect the outcome of the match...



I just can't believe I got caught under the bridge. D: That was pretty funny when you and rob broke my shield when I was pit and I just slowly fell to my death. lol



Cheesewulf said:


> the worst thing is the disc is in pristine condition, no scratches and such, it just works randomly.
> 
> yesterday it worked after 2 times, and this afternoon after 10 or so :\
> 
> ...



Try holding the power button till the light turns red and then turn it back on, that's how I got mine to work.

I like to pick the pictochat, smashville, and a few of the melee stages as well. Most of all the other levels kill me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I just can't believe I got caught under the bridge. D: That was pretty funny when you and rob broke my shield when I was pit and I just slowly fell to my death. lol



yes, yes it was^^

@cheese: it might also be a problem with the console itself. brawl is the first game on a double layer DVD for the wii and a lot of consoles had big issues with that...
id call nintendos tech support. when did you buy/get the wii?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 3, 2009)

when it came out here, I can still remember the exact date: 8th of december 2006 D:

I'm not sure if there's a customer service for Luxembourg, lots of experiences say that they mostly don't care, or even know such a land exists

all the other discs are running perfectly at the first time, that's what's driving me nuts


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> when it came out here, I can still remember the exact date: 8th of december 2006 D:
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a customer service for Luxembourg, lots of experiences say that they mostly don't care, or even know such a land exists
> 
> all the other discs are running perfectly at the first time, that's what's driving me nuts



thats because they arent DL DVDs, so the drive has no problem reading them.
according to nintendo a dirty lense is causing that. you send it in, they clean it, everything works again.
pfft, yeah sure... imo thats just a bad excuse to hide that they screwed up with the DVD drive >.>
do you have the possibility to try the disc on another wii?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 4, 2009)

nope, I'm the only Wii fanboi in my class :<

and I possibly could not survive more than 24 hours without my Wii 8D


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 4, 2009)

you could try the nintendo lense cleaning kit. amazon has it for ~6 buxx. a lot of people claim that it actually worked^^


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

If anyone's up for some matches let me know, this might be the last day I get to play for awhile. D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 5, 2009)

when I get my disc to work, I'll fight you


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> when I get my disc to work, I'll fight you



I hope it works then. Why does your disk have to be such a pain?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

im online


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> im online



I'm jumping on now. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

sorry, couldnt take it anymore >.> playing with a latency varying between 0.5 and 1 second just isnt fun...


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> sorry, couldnt take it anymore >.> playing with a latency varying between 0.5 and 1 second just isnt fun...



Yeah, if you wanna play more later that would be awesome cause like I said before this might be my last day for awhile. =(


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

ill reset my router, maybe that helps a little...
might come online later again^^ but right now i hate brawl and nintendo more than ever before >.>


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> ill reset my router, maybe that helps a little...
> might come online later again^^ but right now i hate brawl and nintendo more than ever before >.>



That would be awesome, I'm supposed to leave in 3 or so hours.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

alright, lets try it again^^


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for playing me, I hope I'm not away from here to long or I might lose my edge. XD good matches. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

alright, im fed up with this game for now >.>
i hope my wii wont get too dusty after the street fighter 4 release >.<
its fun to play with you but there are so many things that i hate in that game right now...


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> alright, im fed up with this game for now >.>
> i hope my wii wont get too dusty after the street fighter 4 release >.<
> its fun to play with you but there are so many things that i hate in that game right now...



SF4 eh? tell me how fun it is when you get it, I only have guilty gear X2 as a fighting game. It's kickass but I miss my tekken 5, soul caliber, and MK games. I haven't played a street fighter game since the 90's. D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 5, 2009)

hey pheonix, take care, wherever you'll go :3


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> hey pheonix, take care, wherever you'll go :3



I'll still have access to the internet just not a Wii, thanks for the nice send off though. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> SF4 eh? tell me how fun it is when you get it, I only have guilty gear X2 as a fighting game. It's kickass but I miss my tekken 5, soul caliber, and MK games. I haven't played a street fighter game since the 90's. D:



i will!^^
i really want to play a "real" fighting game again >.>
brawl is ok but there are soo many things about it that piss me of... :
-the slipping... why would you need that...?! i just breaks the gameflow of a game that has been slowed down already compared to melee >.<
-the unbalanced characters... in a good fighter every character can beat every other character. try that in brawl with ike vs. jigglypuff >.> a lot of characters like ike are soo ridiciously overpowered its just not funny anymore...
-the lag... sure, without the online multiplayer it would be like melee 1.5. and i said that i was happy that it at least has an online mode. screw that! nintendo screwed that up big times!
-the stages... a stage is supposed to look good, nothing more! its not supposed to be interactive (that DK jungle stage. god i hate that one...), attacking you (halberd, it even killed you in one of our matches >.>) or irritating (the background of lylat cruise)... or all those plattforms and huge stages! i want to fight and not chase my opponent >.<
-the items... sure, usually we play without items but when you play against a friend who INSISTS on his bumpers and bobs set to maximum spawnrate than its just not funny anymore...
-the final smashs... srsly, what? some are EXTREMELY powerfull, others are VERY weak and you might as well attack in a regular way, others are just dumb and way too hard to use and a lot of them are used by multiple characters
-instead of putting in characters the community wanted they chose R.O.B. and clones of other characters...

i could go on i guess but then id probably bite in my keyboard or something...


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i will!^^
> i really want to play a "real" fighting game again >.>
> brawl is ok but there are soo many things about it that piss me of... :
> -the slipping... why would you need that...?! i just breaks the gameflow of a game that has been slowed down already compared to melee >.<
> ...



There are way to many flaws in brawl. The slipping thing is meant to be used for strategy but it almost never works the way I want or it happens at a very bad time costing me the match. Everything else I hate but I try and deal with it. (even though I get so pissed and yell at the tv >.>) I love playing my guilty gear X2 but all my friends suck at it and I almost never lose.(if I do it's because I try to insta kill them XD) I'd love for that to have online play but that wont happen. I miss melee, it was better then brawl IMO.

Edit: sorry for the late response, I had to call my dad and let him know I was coming home then a huge hour long conversation started. lol


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> There are way to many flaws in brawl. The slipping thing is meant to be used for strategy but it almost never works the way I want or it happens at a very bad time costing me the match. Everything else I hate but I try and deal with it. (even though I get so pissed and yell at the tv >.>) I love playing my guilty gear X2 but all my friends suck at it and I almost never lose.(if I do it's because I try to insta kill them XD) I'd love for that to have online play but that wont happen. I miss melee, it was better then brawl IMO.
> 
> Edit: sorry for the late response, I had to call my dad and let him know I was coming home then a huge hour long conversation started. lol



its way better than brawl!^^ its faster, way more balanced and has less flaws than brawl


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> its way better than brawl!^^ its faster, way more balanced and has less flaws than brawl



I hate what brawl did to falco, he was my best character in melee and now I can't even win with him. Also what they did to mario just makes me laugh, that water pushing move is virtually usless. lol But to be honest I'm getting tired of all the pokemon in the game too, there's already enough in pokeballs why add 4 more playable ones?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I hate what brawl did to falco, he was my best character in melee and now I can't even win with him. Also what they did to mario just makes me laugh, that water pushing move is virtually usless. lol But to be honest I'm getting tired of all the pokemon in the game too, there's already enough in pokeballs why add 4 more playable ones?



that kinda pissed me off as well >.> i have nothing against pokemon but in brawl we have pikachu, lucario, jigglypuff, charizard, ivysaur and squirtel (ok, those are basically one character but they are playable seperately, not like the ice climbers) as playable characters AND a crap load of pokeballs... thats more pokemon than the game has playable characters >.>
i guess i know how nintendo is handling this:
the more money a franchise prints, the more characters it gets...
examples:
-pokemon: nintendos biggest money maker right now, LOTS of new games regulary, a crap load of characters in brawl
-zelda and mario: nintendos most popular franchises. both get 4 characters (if you count sheik and zelda as different characters)
-star fox: pretty popular, 3 characters but all pretty much the same.
-metroid: poor sales in japan, only 2 characters but combined in one character

its kinda normal to think that they use more characters for more popular franchises but that whole pokemon thing is just dumb >.>


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 7, 2009)

It Saturday today and I feel like getting into a smackdown with someone! So I ask, who want to play me? 

t- 60 minutes


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 7, 2009)

if you're still up, I'm trying to get online then


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 7, 2009)

1461-8485-3679
Please PM me here on FAF if you want a match.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 8, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> 7058-7472-2336-7618
> 
> Please PM me here on FAF if you want a match.


I think that's your Wii code


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 8, 2009)

is anyone up for some matches now?


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I think that's your Wii code



fix'd.


----------



## Yoshistar (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I got discharged from the Force.  Not much I can do about that.  Oh, well.  I hope I didn't miss much around here (other than the tournament)...

Unfortunately, I won't be able to Brawl again for a little while.  My cousin still has custody of my Wii system right now, so...

How's everybody been?  ^^;


----------



## pheonix (Feb 9, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Well, I got discharged from the Force.  Not much I can do about that.  Oh, well.  I hope I didn't miss much around here (other than the tournament)...
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be able to Brawl again for a little while.  My cousin still has custody of my Wii system right now, so...
> 
> How's everybody been?  ^^;



Welcome back Yoshistar! ^_^ I'm sorry to hear you got discharged from the force. I've been pretty good but I want to be home right now but I'm house sitting for someone. D: Well I can't wait to play ya in brawl again, let me know when you get your Wii back.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 9, 2009)

YOSH!! *glomps*
you're back ^.^
and I'm sorry to hear that 

I'm buying a cleaner disc tomorrow to clean my Wii, hopefully my Brawl disc won't bitch around anymore

well, I used the time to get Blooper in Mario Party 8 xD


----------



## pheonix (Feb 9, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> YOSH!! *glomps*
> you're back ^.^
> and I'm sorry to hear that
> 
> ...



It still doesn't work!?!? I haven't been around in like 3 or 4 days, man I'd be pretty pissed if mine just decided to crap out on me. Hope the cleaner disk works.

<-- is bored. I need someone to brawl.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It still doesn't work!?!? I haven't been around in like 3 or 4 days, man I'd be pretty pissed if mine just decided to crap out on me. Hope the cleaner disk works.


I hope it too, it's the fastest and the only option I have, I can't live for a week without my Wii D:

well I know what's the problem, dirty lens, I tried yesterday to open it myself, but wtf those screws are tiny, so I didn't want to risk to lose one of them D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 9, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I hope it too, it's the fastest and the only option I have, I can't live for a week without my Wii D:
> 
> well I know what's the problem, dirty lens, I tried yesterday to open it myself, but wtf those screws are tiny, so I didn't want to risk to lose one of them D:



a week? if you are lucky it takes them at least 3 weeks to return it as far as i know^^


----------



## pheonix (Feb 9, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I hope it too, it's the fastest and the only option I have, I can't live for a week without my Wii D:
> 
> well I know what's the problem, dirty lens, I tried yesterday to open it myself, but wtf those screws are tiny, so I didn't want to risk to lose one of them D:



Yeah but I wouldn't even risk taking it apart for the fear of it might not work when I put it back together IE my friends 64. XD 

Oh and if you might not have guessed I'm trapped house sitting for my friends so I can use there Wii as much as I want and can play anytime of the day so get that thing cleaned so we can play.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 9, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> a week? if you are lucky it takes them at least 3 weeks to return it as far as i know^^


well yeah, that's probably the duration for Luxembourg D:

according to most posts I read, Nintendo is fast, you'll get it back in a week or two, but never 3


> Yeah but I wouldn't even risk taking it apart for the fear of it might not work when I put it back together IE my friends 64. XD
> 
> Oh and if you might not have guessed I'm trapped house sitting for my friends so I can use there Wii as much as I want and can play anytime of the day so get that thing cleaned so we can play. :smile:


oy cool, I'll let you know when I'm back tomorrow
but I can't for long tomorrow, got a physics test on wednesday, and I haven't studied yet :<


----------



## pheonix (Feb 9, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> well yeah, that's probably the duration for Luxembourg D:
> 
> according to most posts I read, Nintendo is fast, you'll get it back in a week or two, but never 3
> 
> ...



Alrighty, good luck on your test. I'm not to good at physics and know how complicated it can get. D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 9, 2009)

right, good luck!
and opening the console isnt a really good idea^^ that special screwdriver to open it is rather expensive anyways >.> the cleaner disc is your best bet to fix this


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 9, 2009)

well I just removed the shell, nothing more D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 10, 2009)

wooohooo it's working again D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 10, 2009)

is anyone up for some matches now?

triple postiiiiiiiing


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> is anyone up for some matches now?
> 
> triple postiiiiiiiing



I'm really late to respond but I'm up for some matches if you still are. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm really late to respond but I'm up for some matches if you still are. ^_^



neat, I'm getting on then :3


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2009)

Me too. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2009)

nice matches! i guess im getting used to ike now^^ gotta use him a little more now


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> nice matches! i guess im getting used to ike now^^ gotta use him a little more now



Sorry for edge hogging you with R.O.B I didn't mean too.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Sorry for edge hogging you with R.O.B I didn't mean too.



its ok^^ happens a lot when the freaking game doesnt recognize that you want to climb up or decides to make you character climb up soooooo ssssllllloooowwwlllyyyy.....
thats the negative point about that whole "kicking someone out to make him lose a stock" thing... very often you die but it was avoidable... i prefer knocking someone out^^


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> its ok^^ happens a lot when the freaking game doesnt recognize that you want to climb up or decides to make you character climb up soooooo ssssllllloooowwwlllyyyy.....
> thats the negative point about that whole "kicking someone out to make him lose a stock" thing... very often you die but it was avoidable... i prefer knocking someone out^^



I was trying to just kick you away but he grabbed on to the edge for some reason and then just climbed up slowly. Oh well, some of those matches where pretty epic, good games guys.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 10, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> nice matches! i guess im getting used to ike now^^ gotta use him a little more now



I could've sworn there is more than just his smash attacks

and horrible lag is horrible, fuck you button lag

it depends on your damage % how fast you're climbing up
at 100% all characters have a whole different, slower animation


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I could've sworn there is more than just his smash attacks
> 
> and horrible lag is horrible, fuck you button lag



I hate the button lag too, and ike vs wolf was terrible. I don't know what I was doing in that match. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I hate the button lag too, and ike vs wolf was terrible. I don't know what I was doing in that match. lol



you did know, you did suicide D;

well yeah, in some matches my char just stood there doing nothing even tho I mashed the c-stick


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> you did know, you did suicide D;
> 
> well yeah, in some matches my char just stood there doing nothing even tho I mashed the c-stick



You're lucky, I want to play with a gamecube controller. D: I hate the Wii remote/controller/whateveritis.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 11, 2009)

'sup
is anyone up for some matches now?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 11, 2009)

double posting

is anyone up for some late night matches?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You're lucky, I want to play with a gamecube controller. D: I hate the Wii remote/controller/whateveritis.



i hate it as well...
problem is my only good GC controller (the other one is a crappy thirdparty controller) is geting old...
maybe i should start playing with the wiimote nunchuck combination now... i guess im better of with a controller im not used to than a broken one >.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2009)

Just posting that I'm now working towards buying my own Wii, so once I get it and my brawl back I'll alert you guys to my new smash code


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 11, 2009)

hay guise im up 4 braul


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 13, 2009)

If anyone up for a brawl just let me know.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I should have batteries sometime today if these people get back from there trip soon, I'll let you all know when this happens. I haven't played brawl in 3 days. D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll be up by then too :3
don't have to get up early tomorrow^^


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'll be up by then too :3
> don't have to get up early tomorrow^^



Sweet, I could try playing with my whacked out GC controller but it might act up a bit during gameplay. I wish they told me where the batteries where before they left, I tore the whole house up looking for them. XD


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just say the word and it is go time!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm already online


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Just say the word and it is go time!



I'm gonna try and play with my GC controller, it's a little funky but it should do. I'm on now. ^_^


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alright! I will need your SSBB code and will get thing going.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey can i get my FC taken off the list please if anyone wants to play me just PM me and ill let you know what it is but i dont want my FC floating around in forums anymore so im asking people to remove them please and thank you appreciated much.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 13, 2009)

nice matches

items are annoying after a time


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

I know, and it really wasn't great for me cause I was playing with a screwed up controller. D: It was fun though, at least I won a few.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Specking of controllers, should I still use a Classic Controller or use a Gamecube controller?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Specking of controllers, should I still use a Classic Controller or use a Gamecube controller?



Whichever you're comfortable with.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

So, anyone up for a few brawls?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> So, anyone up for a few brawls?



I'm still on, you can join my room.^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

Alright, I will be there in a bit.

Update: Looking around for my smash disk, my bro left it somewhere other then its case âŒ_âŒ


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Alright, I will be there in a bit.



Awesome. ^_^

I hate when that happens, I hope you find it cause its been a while since we last brawled.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry pheonix, I can't find my disk anywhere. My brother lost it when he swapped it out for Guitar Hero WT =.= I will update you if I find my disk.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Sorry pheonix, I can't find my disk anywhere. My brother lost it when he swapped it out for Guitar Hero WT =.= I will update you if I find my disk.



Aww okay, I probably wouldn't have done well anyways. I'm using a halfway broken GC controller. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Aww okay, I probably wouldn't have done well anyways. I'm using a halfway broken GC controller. lol



I know your pain all to well. I had to work with one of those for a while till the joystick actually broke off of the controller.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I know your pain all to well. I had to work with one of those for a while till the joystick actually broke off of the controller.



It's pretty close to that point, also A sometimes doesn't want to work right, and don't get me started on the damn c-stick that likes to smash attack without me even touching it. D:


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's pretty close to that point, also A sometimes doesn't want to work right, and don't get me started on the damn c-stick that likes to smash attack without me even touching it. D:



Yeah that sounds like my old controller alright. But hey it held up for quite a long time. That controller has been with me ever since gamecube came out till last month. Now I got me a brand new wavebird controller. *yay*


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Yeah that sounds like my old controller alright. But hey it held up for quite a long time. That controller has been with me ever since gamecube came out till last month. Now I got me a brand new wavebird controller. *yay*



Mines an arsenal and it blows, damn gamestop selling cheap crap. I want a real gamecube controller but they don't sell them around here anymore.  But at least I got something I guess.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Mines an arsenal and it blows, damn gamestop selling cheap crap. I want a real gamecube controller but they don't sell them around here anymore.  But at least I got something I guess.



When smash came out, my gamestop started to sell new Nintendo brand gamecube wave bird controllers. In fact there the only place that I know that actually sell gamecube controllers anymore (I think best buy still does but I'm not so sure). With controllers its either the company main brand or nothing, not even pelican.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> When smash came out, my gamestop started to sell new Nintendo brand gamecube wave bird controllers. In fact there the only place that I know that actually sell gamecube controllers anymore (I think best buy still does but I'm not so sure). With controllers its either the company main brand or nothing, not even pelican.



Lucky, I get all these gamestop minis and macro controllers and they never last long at all. I think I have a normal GC controller at my dads but that doesn't help me now. lol I wonder what's up with the gamestops down here not selling them anymore? I could ask them to get it from another store but I think that will cost extra. D:


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Lucky, I get all these gamestop minis and macro controllers and they never last long at all. I think I have a normal GC controller at my dads but that doesn't help me now. lol I wonder what's up with the gamestops down here not selling them anymore? I could ask them to get it from another store but I think that will cost extra. D:



What you can always do is buy your controllers off of ebay. Alot of people are selling new gamecube controllers for quite the bargain (ex. 29 dollars for 2 brand new controllers).


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> What you can always do is buy your controllers off of ebay. Alot of people are selling new gamecube controllers for quite the bargain (ex. 29 dollars for 2 brand new controllers).



I have no credit card or anything so I can't really do that right now, also I need a job for the extra cash to but one. I'll just stick with the one I have now till I get some extra cash. The only reason I'm using it is cause the people I'm house sitting for didn't tell me where the batteries are before they left. I can't wait till they get back cause I still have to finish super mario galaxy and start sonic and the secret rings. I need some better games but you can't complain when they're free. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I have no credit card or anything so I can't really do that right now, also I need a job for the extra cash to but one. I'll just stick with the one I have now till I get some extra cash. The only reason I'm using it is cause the people I'm house sitting for didn't tell me where the batteries are before they left. I can't wait till they get back cause I still have to finish super mario galaxy and start sonic and the secret rings. I need some better games but you can't complain when they're free. lol



Heh yeah so true, although those games sound like they will be a good play. Yeah I'm pretty poor atm right now, books this semester costed me around 600 dollars. I was hoping that I would have money left over for a tablet, but bleh twas just wishful thinking. I'd like to get a job, but with my college schedual I would only be able to work on weekends and most of the jobs in my area are not holding weekend positions. My only hope for income for the time being is making websites for people at my college and getting good enough at drawing to start commissions.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Heh yeah so true, although those games sound like they will be a good play. Yeah I'm pretty poor atm right now, books this semester costed me around 600 dollars. I was hoping that I would have money left over for a tablet, but bleh twas just wishful thinking. I'd like to get a job, but with my college schedual I would only be able to work on weekends and most of the jobs in my area are not holding weekend positions. My only hope for income for the time being is making websites for people at my college and getting good enough at drawing to start commissions.



Well mario galaxy was kinda fun till I got far in the game and it was still easy, I like a good challenge but I don't think it will get hard at all. 

I wish I could go to collage right now but with the debt I'm in and whatnot I wont be able to afford it for awhile, not to mention I've been a little lazy lately since it's so hard to find a job right now. I'm trying not to show how stressed I am but it's kinda hard not to. I hope things start to pickup in the coming months because I have lots of things planned...sorta and I'd like everything to work out the way I imagine it. Wishful thinking from my end as well. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well mario galaxy was kinda fun till I got far in the game and it was still easy, I like a good challenge but I don't think it will get hard at all.
> 
> I wish I could go to collage right now but with the debt I'm in and whatnot I wont be able to afford it for awhile, not to mention I've been a little lazy lately since it's so hard to find a job right now. I'm trying not to show how stressed I am but it's kinda hard not to. I hope things start to pickup in the coming months because I have lots of things planned...sorta and I'd like everything to work out the way I imagine it. Wishful thinking from my end as well. lol



I'm sure things will start to look up for you soon pheonix, everyone has their moments in life when things get really tough. Just keep your head held up high so you can see the opportunities when they come your way.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I'm sure things will start to look up for you soon pheonix, everyone has their moments in life when things get really tough. Just keep your head held up high so you can see the opportunities when they come your way.



I will, I'm a hard worker when it comes down to it. I just need to find a job and everything will be back to normal and everything will get paid off. Thanks. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I will, I'm a hard worker when it comes down to it. I just need to find a job and everything will be back to normal and everything will get paid off. Thanks. ^_^



Np, and good luck with your job search. Speaking of search I really have to find that brawl disk ><;


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Np, and good luck with your job search. Speaking of search I really have to find that brawl disk ><;



Yeah, I'm really bored and want to see if I can put up more of a challenge for ya then before. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yeah, I'm really bored and want to see if I can put up more of a challenge for ya then before. ^_^



I'm sure you can, you improve with every fight you do pheonix. Dam, I really wish I had a itemfinder right about now....


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I'm sure you can, you improve with every fight you do pheonix. Dam, I really wish I had a itemfinder right about now....



lol Item finder, I'm sure it'll turn up somewhere where you least expect it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 14, 2009)

aw that sucks Lucario

same for me, but it's only my Melee disc D:
hope you'll find it


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone on Now?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll be on in 5 min^^


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

Okay
You have my #?


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry. But if you quit because you lose, I can't play with you.
Also, I can't stand C-Stick abusers.


BBL!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> Sorry. But if you quit because you lose, I can't play with you.
> Also, I can't stand C-Stick abusers.
> 
> 
> BBL!



boo-hoo

I didn't left because I lost, my mum needed me for something quick

well, you both could've stayed offline and played against a NPC in a 2v1, would do the same

C-stick abuser? oh yes, mashing A is a lot different... :roll:


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm up for some matches if anyone else is, still using my half dead GC controller but I'll do okay. ^_^


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> boo-hoo
> 
> I didn't left because I lost, my mum needed me for something quick
> 
> ...



We aren't crying. We're laughing at you, actually. XD

We may meet again someday, but for now, I don't feel like dealing with C-stick abusers. Have had enough cheap people for one day. -cough-STEAM-cough-

And I have to check on an app. Will be online again then.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> We aren't crying. We're laughing at you, actually. XD
> 
> We may meet again someday, but for now, I don't feel like dealing with C-stick abusers. Have had enough cheap people for one day. -cough-STEAM-cough-
> 
> And I have to check on an app. Will be online again then.


oh gawd internet lawls, my e-penis is shrinking 

well, I dealt with enough dumb people for today, so I don't feel like play again with yer


pheonix said:


> I'm up for some matches if anyone else is, still using my half dead GC controller but I'll do okay. ^_^


I'll get back online :3


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh gawd internet lawls, my e-penis is shrinking
> 
> well, I dealt with enough dumb people for today, so I don't feel like play again with yer
> 
> I'll get back online :3



-laughs- Wow....
Don't get me wrong, you have skill; But I have a very strong feeling you would be alot less of a threat without the C-Stick. But I don't blame you for my current bad mood, and you should not blame me. I've just been having VERY bad luck this week. I mean...I was burned by HYDROCHLORIC ACID! How often does that happen!? Aaaaand everywhere I went in STEAM, I kept getting abandoned so I would be the only team member (or active member in some cases) and I would get raped....as I always seem to in Smash Bros. >.<

Anyways...We're on again.

P.S. Just guessing by your behavior, you are probably under 18. Am I right? =P


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

I added you, Phoenix.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> -laughs- Wow....
> Don't get me wrong, you have skill; But I have a very strong feeling you would be alot less of a threat without the C-Stick. But I don't blame you for my current bad mood, and you should not blame me. I've just been having VERY bad luck this week. I mean...I was burned by HYDROCHLORIC ACID! How often does that happen!? Aaaaand everywhere I went in STEAM, I kept getting abandoned so I would be the only team member (or active member in some cases) and I would get raped....as I always seem to in Smash Bros. >.<
> 
> Anyways...We're on again.
> ...



I'll play ya when I'm done playing cheese, I've never played you before so it should be fun. ^_^


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'll play ya when I'm done playing cheese, I've never played you before so it should be fun. ^_^



I'm not great, so cut me some slack...PLEASE....Nobody here does.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> I'm not great, so cut me some slack...PLEASE....Nobody here does.



I'm using a halfway dead GC controller so you should be fine. lol


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm using a halfway dead GC controller so you should be fine. lol



I don't think a halfway dead GCN controller is a good excuse for "mercy" but...I've got absolutely nothing to lose in Brawl.

And I swear to you...I'm the only one who actually uses the Wiimote+Nunckuck.....


----------



## Holsety (Feb 14, 2009)

what do you think the c-stick is FOR, seriously



> And I swear to you...I'm the only one who actually uses the Wiimote+Nunckuck.....


and suddenly everything was explained


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> what do you think the c-stick is FOR, seriously



Noobs who can't smash? o_o....
Or...so I've been told...and I believe....


----------



## Holsety (Feb 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> Noobs who can't smash? o_o....
> Or...so I've been told...and I believe....



That's the entire point of the C-stick, to do a smash attack. The only reason it's "noob" to you is because you don't have it and since it probably gives them a slight advantage is _clearly_ only for HEUG FAGOTS WHU CNT PLAY THE GAEM RITE


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> I don't think a halfway dead GCN controller is a good excuse for "mercy" but...I've got absolutely nothing to lose in Brawl.
> 
> And I swear to you...I'm the only one who actually uses the Wiimote+Nunckuck.....



I use the Wiimote+nunchuck but I have no batteries right now. XD


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> That's the entire point of the C-stick, to do a smash attack. The only reason it's "noob" to you is because you don't have it and since it probably gives them a slight advantage is _clearly_ only for HEUG FAGOTS WHU CNT PLAY THE GAEM RITE



Nah. I'm just being a D-bag. ^^

Just note that most tournament locations turn off the C-Stick...>_>;



pheonix said:


> I use the Wiimote+nunchuck but I have no batteries right now. XD



OH MY....-eyebrowtwitch- >_O


----------



## Holsety (Feb 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> Just note that most *tournament* locations turn off the C-Stick...>_>;



Then go to tournaments and stop bawwwing over here.


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Then go to tournaments and stop bawwwing over here.



So wonder I haven't beaten anyone....
I forgot how much I don't care for OL play with FA....too much drama =/


I'll find some other place.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

Some of those matches where epic cheese, that jump with king dedede made me lmao. XD

Project X I added you just add me and I'll be glad to have a few matches. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> -laughs- Wow....
> Don't get me wrong, you have skill; But I have a very strong feeling you would be alot less of a threat without the C-Stick. But I don't blame you for my current bad mood, and you should not blame me. I've just been having VERY bad luck this week. I mean...I was burned by HYDROCHLORIC ACID! How often does that happen!? Aaaaand everywhere I went in STEAM, I kept getting abandoned so I would be the only team member (or active member in some cases) and I would get raped....as I always seem to in Smash Bros. >.<
> 
> Anyways...We're on again.
> ...



well, excuse me then for being so rude

but I can't see your point why using the C-stick is noobish, is it that you don't have a c-stick on yours? :3
it's not hell of a difference if you use c or A, and really every tourney fag uses it, I use it because it doesn't affect my aerials with DI, and hyphen smashs are much easier to do

and no, I'm 18


and pheonix I <3 you :3
it's always so much fun playing with ya

WEEEE FLYING DEDEDE *splash* D:


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> and pheonix I <3 you :3
> it's always so much fun playing with ya
> 
> WEEEE FLYING DEDEDE *splash* D:



Well I'm glad I can make it really fun. ^_^ I have lots of fun playing you as well. To be honest I've gone three days without a cigarette so I was kinda yelling at the tv and saying damn it a lot.  lol I'm gonna start practicing with R.O.B. he's not as bad as a character as I thought.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah, every character is good when used right

that match was really great, especially that last kill D: poor Ike
and I really hate Sonic, that's why Zelda raged so much against him


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, every character is good when used right
> 
> that match was really great, especially that last kill D: poor Ike
> and I really hate Sonic, that's why Zelda raged so much against him



lol I need a lot more practice with sonic and snake. XD And I think I should start grabbing more often cause damn did it help. lol

Hey Project X you still want to brawl me? I'm still online waiting and I don't know how long I'll have the tv for. D:


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Some of those matches where epic cheese, that jump with king dedede made me lmao. XD
> 
> Project X I added you just add me and I'll be glad to have a few matches. ^_^



I doubt you're still on. ^^;


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> I doubt you're still on. ^^;



Oh I am, add me and you'll see.  I'm very patient.^_^


----------



## Project_X (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok I'm getting on now. We had to brawl to see who is taking a shower first...
Oh wait...My dad is cutting us off....movie time. Sorry, The Dark Knight is too good to pass up....


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> Ok I'm getting on now. We had to brawl to see who is taking a shower first...
> Oh wait...My dad is cutting us off....movie time. Sorry, The Dark Knight is too good to pass up....



Grrr! I waited forever for you to just say I don't feel like it! Time to resort to little kidism: "You big chicken!" But seriously that sucks, add me next time your on so I can see how good you are. I love a good challenge.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> So wonder I haven't beaten anyone....
> I forgot how much I don't care for OL play with FA....too much drama =/
> 
> 
> I'll find some other place.



the drama only comes up when you make moronic little complaints and snide comments, notice how pretty much every post in this topic is "Anyone want to brawl?" "I do!" "GG <name> that was fun"


Anyone up for a few matches now, or any time in the next few hours >_>


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> the drama only comes up when you make moronic little complaints and snide comments
> 
> 
> Anyone up for a few matches now, or any time in the next few hours >_>



I'm up for some matches, I don't know if I've ever played you before. ^_^


----------



## Holsety (Feb 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm up for some matches, I don't know if I've ever played you before. ^_^



We haven't, I think I added you once to play but you never accepted it ;|

I'm just starting my Wii up now, so I'll be on for whenever you (or anyone else) wants to play.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> We haven't, I think I added you once to play but you never accepted it ;|
> 
> I'm just starting my Wii up now, so I'll be on for whenever you (or anyone else) wants to play.



Well I'm online now and I added you, I'll see you on. ^_^


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you ima make a new FA account profile thing for both the Forums and FA itself if anyone cares i dunno but i figured i might post anyways.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 14, 2009)

My controller has finally given out, stopped responding as I was falling and then was extremely fucked up afterwards, sorry about the end there D;


Anyway, good games. I totally didn't mean to do that last Lucas suicide D;


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah that was fun. c.falcon v marth you destroyed me. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 15, 2009)

shush, pheonix, you should be in bed >:[


> notice how pretty much every post in this topic is "Anyone want to brawl?" "I do!" "GG <name> that was fun"


well yes, that's what the thread is about

but we could easily start AGAIN such a discussion we had several time on how much cheap character XXX is etc etc yadayadayada

I doubt anyone here know what IASA frames are, hitboxes, hyphen smashs etc so we barely could discuss about such technical stuff


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> shush, pheonix, you should be in bed >:[



I know, I'm going.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> shush, pheonix, you should be in bed >:[
> well yes, that's what the thread is about
> 
> but we could easily start AGAIN such a discussion we had several time on how much cheap character XXX is etc etc yadayadayada
> ...



i meant there was no drama before he posted >_>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 15, 2009)

is anyone up in ~30 minutes?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> is anyone up in ~30 minutes?



I'm always up for some matches. ^_^ let me know when you're getting on.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm always up for some matches. ^_^ let me know when you're getting on.


hey sorry, it took longer than expected, I'm getting on now :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, cleaning time for my controller, I sneezed on it in our last match, ewww
that's why I messed up my recovery -_-

well, nice matches as always, I might be up later again


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry for playing so badly, my controller is really acting up. It keeps jetting off in directions I really don't want to go which is why c. falcon left b himself off the edge. D: I had some fun but I felt like a retarded monkey in most of the matches. I had to resort to trickery to try and win, it got me a few wins but I hate playing like that. I like the telaport thing I did with zelda, first time I landed both hits. ^_^

Eww that's nasty. XD lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Sorry for playing so badly, my controller is really acting up. It keeps jetting off in directions I really don't want to go which is why c. falcon left b himself off the edge. D: I had some fun but I felt like a retarded monkey in most of the matches. I had to resort to trickery to try and win, it got me a few wins but I hate playing like that. I like the telaport thing I did with zelda, first time I landed both hits. ^_^
> 
> Eww that's nasty. XD lol



heh it's okay, I started messing up too where you used Sonic-fag
and Pikachu + Mushroomy Kingdom = pain in the ass

yeah that was awesome :3


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

The mushroom kingdom + pikachu was something I just cooked up as a last resort I need to win a match plan. lol in fact I'm using it as we speak on some people. lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2009)

Update- ...My sister deleted my Brawl save on her wii....this friday I'll be heading out to buy a wii...deep down I wish she didnt...now I gotta get my save file off my folks Wii


----------



## Soren Tylus (Feb 17, 2009)

Ugh.  I have been having a horrible time in college.  Don't have ANY free time and to add to it I have a sore throat and what seems to be a large pimple IN MAH EAR.  When I get better and have some time, I am SO going on a brawl rampage.  

Stay tuned for further updates.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 18, 2009)

I need some matches

NAO!


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I need some matches
> 
> NAO!



I'll jump on but I still have no bats for me controller. XD Getting on now. ^_^


----------



## Project_X (Feb 18, 2009)

-whiner baby moment. Avoid Comments-
I didn't DO anything. Why does everyone always come after me? 
-whiner baby moment over-

Shoryuken? Honestly. XD  Least there's no C-Stick in that game. LOL


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

Project_X said:


> -whiner baby moment. Avoid Comments-
> I didn't DO anything. Why does everyone always come after me?
> -whiner baby moment over-
> 
> Shoryuken? Honestly. XD  Least there's no C-Stick in that game. LOL



I came after you cause I hate when people spam moves.

Edit: you where also running away.

Edit 2: That was fun cheese, the Falco v zelda thing was pure luck. XD That last match was pretty epic, I'm glad I restored links rep. It's 1 to 1 for the link v toon link thing. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I came after you cause I hate when people spam moves.



this, mostly

and yeah I used extra for you only A 

that match on Shadow Moses Island was epic, holy cow, I mean we played Pong there D:

and FUCK YOU PIRATE SHIP I'm glad I've banned it from my random stage list >_o

"Drown already! *Dair Dair Dair*"
"NO U! *Dair*
WTF BOOOOOOOOOM
FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-

xD

'Ï‰^


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> this, mostly
> 
> and yeah I used extra for you only A
> 
> ...



I'm surprised I did well on that stage, shadow moses usually creates lots of problems for me. lol struggling little bird uses assist. It's super effective! Insta kill. XD

Edit: Sig worthy. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 18, 2009)

the WTF BOOM scene just fits perfectly xD


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> the WTF BOOM scene just fits perfectly xD



That's why it's made it's home as my new sig, forever saved in my memory. My luck surpasses me sometimes.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 18, 2009)

dang I wish I could've save the replay, I would so fucking put that sound into it xD

Brawl is fun sometimes, I laughed so many times with friends while playing with them D:


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> dang I wish I could've save the replay, I would so fucking put that sound into it xD
> 
> Brawl is fun sometimes, I laughed so many times with friends while playing with them D:



I wish I could have too but it was a little more then 2 minutes long. T_T something funny almost always happens when I play with you. EX: King dedede's WWWEEEEEEE off the edge. XD


----------



## Project_X (Feb 18, 2009)

Of course I run away from juggernauts. o_o

And I can't defend myself any other waaaay...If you get pounded into a corner, you would spam too. lol   But I had a little fun. Especially when using Kirby's Pikachu move. He sounds like he's sneezing. X3

P.S. Don't spam smash moves! -nodnod-


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

Project_X said:


> Of course I run away from juggernauts. o_o
> 
> And I can't defend myself any other waaaay...If you get pounded into a corner, you would spam too. lol   But I had a little fun. Especially when using *Kirby's Pikachu move*. He sounds like he's sneezing. X3
> 
> P.S. Don't spam smash moves! -nodnod-



That made me angry, that's when I started to noticed how you where gonna play. Just throw yourself into the brawl and attack, dodge, sheild, and whatnot, don't sit on the sidelines spamming and running away. You'll never get better that way.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 19, 2009)

anyone up for some matches right now?


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 19, 2009)

I found my Smash disk and I'm ready to brawl. Anyone up for a few matches?


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 20, 2009)

It is friday and I am ready for some brawling. Who ready fight me?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 21, 2009)

is anyone up for some matches right now?


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 21, 2009)

If anyone wants to go for a few matches, I'm up for some right now.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 21, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> If anyone wants to go for a few matches, I'm up for some right now.


 
I have some time to kill if you are still up for it?


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 21, 2009)

Sure, I don't mind playing a few games with you.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 21, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Sure, I don't mind playing a few games with you.


 
Sweet! Just give me your smash code so we can get started.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 21, 2009)

4640 0456 8023

I will make a room


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Got it.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 21, 2009)

Mind if I join guys?

That was fun guys, good matches. ^_^ 

If anyone wants to play just let me know soon before I shut the Wii off for the night.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, I had fun! ^_^ 

Thank again Lucario for brawling with me. Also thank you Pheonix for staying long as you did. 

By the way, I got some question I would to ask both of you. To start, Pheonix, who was playing with you when we were fighting in the Pokemon Stadium#2? Also, Lucario, I not asking this out of disrespect, but do you always choose the character Lucario when your playing SSBB? I know it sound like a stupid qusetion, but just wanr to know.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 21, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Well, I had fun! ^_^
> 
> Thank again Lucario for brawling with me. Also thank you Pheonix for staying long as you did.
> 
> By the way, I got some question I would to ask both of you. To start, Pheonix, who was playing with you when we were fighting in the Pokemon Stadium#2? Also, Lucario, I not asking this out of disrespect, but do you always choose the character Lucario when your playing SSBB? I know it sound like a stupid qusetion, but just wanr to know.



No problem, I was having fun.  I have no clue who that was, I think it was one of lucarios friends. Also I haven't seen him pick anyone else except I think once but that was forever ago.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry, my internet provider crashed or something like that so my internet was down for some time. Anyways I'm back online and I'm wondering if anyones up for some matches in brawl.



Kuzooma1 said:


> Well, I had fun! ^_^
> 
> Thank again Lucario for brawling with me. Also thank you Pheonix for staying long as you did.
> 
> By the way, I got some question I would to ask both of you. To start, Pheonix, who was playing with you when we were fighting in the Pokemon Stadium#2? Also, Lucario, I not asking this out of disrespect, but do you always choose the character Lucario when your playing SSBB? I know it sound like a stupid qusetion, but just wanr to know.



To question 1: That was my little brother. He wanted in.
To question 2: Yup.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm up for a few games, it's Saturday night and I have no reason to go to bed.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 22, 2009)

alright, me and my bro will be on in a bit.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the games Holsety, hope we can play again in the future.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 22, 2009)

Good games, Wolf spam ftl (I should have lost so much faster than I did)

And Captain Falcon taunt spam will always be fun :<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm always missing the fun, damn you timezones

anyway, if you're up for some matches now, let me know


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 22, 2009)

3887 7286 1043 4827- console
2921 9284 3127- Brawl
Since I just started with this site... Hit me up in a match some time.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 22, 2009)

I added you to the list, and I'm up for some matches if you want too :3


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm always missing the fun, damn you timezones
> 
> anyway, if you're up for some matches now, let me know



I want to play you cause it's been a few days, I always wake up and you're off.  Damn me being nocturnal again. D: 

If anyone's up for some matches let me know. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 22, 2009)

let me finish something here, and I'm up^^


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> let me finish something here, and I'm up^^



Alright cool. ^_^ I wasn't expecting to see you on today, I thought you where off for the day.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 22, 2009)

heh, nah, vacation here, plenty of time

btw I added yer on Yahoo
and I'm up in 5 minutes


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh, nah, vacation here, plenty of time
> 
> btw I added yer on Yahoo
> and I'm up in 5 minutes



Sweet I just accepted you on yahoo
and I'm waiting for ya. ^_^


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 22, 2009)

Ugh... I used to be really good, but I haven't played in months, I'm probably pretty bad now. Any1 ever been on tourney front.com? Kind of like Gamebattles but less aggressive.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks cheese, that was awesome. The first match was crazy with lucario v mario, epic as hell. Also the falco and lucas match was pretty damn close. I had a lot of fun. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 22, 2009)

nice matches pheonix D:

there were lot of FFFFFUUU- and facepalm moments, due to my own stupidity

my thumbs feel numb and I'm tired as shit, good night

Edit: yeah I somehow have problems with Lucarios range <_<


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> nice matches pheonix D:
> 
> there were lot of FFFFFUUU- and facepalm moments, due to my own stupidity
> 
> ...



yeah I had a few moments that just made me want to slap myself. lol I have the same problem when I fight lucario too, I always forget how long attacks reach or linger. XD Goodnight cheese. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 22, 2009)

Pheonix, my bro will be playing smash with you for a while. I might join in a bit later after I finish up my studies.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Pheonix, my bro will be playing smash with you for a while. I might join in a bit later after I finish up my studies.



Tell your bro thanks for the matches but I had to get off because someone wants to watch a movie.  I had fun and found out I need more practice with diddy. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Tell your bro thanks for the matches but I had to get off because someone wants to watch a movie.  I had fun and found out I need more practice with diddy. ^_^



Np, he really enjoyed the matches he had with you. If your on later on tonight I would be more then happy to play a couple of matches with you.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Np, he really enjoyed the matches he had with you. If your on later on tonight I would be more then happy to play a couple of matches with you.



It might be way later, the guy that took the tv is a very spiteful person and might just keep watching movies so I can't use the tv. T_T I'll post here when I get the tv back, hopefully it's in an hour or 2.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It might be way later, the guy that took the tv is a very spiteful person and might just keep watching movies so I can't use the tv. T_T I'll post here when I get the tv back, hopefully it's in an hour or 2.



Go smash on him IRL


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Go smash on him IRL



I wish but my dad's out of town and I can't go home till he gets back, I'd be thrown out on the streets if I decided to smash on him. I can't really complain cause I've lived here rent free for 3 months now. I really want to though. lol I hate being here, I want to go home so badly but there's no Wii there. D:


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I wish but my dad's out of town and I can't go home till he gets back, I'd be thrown out on the streets if I decided to smash on him. I can't really complain cause I've lived here rent free for 3 months now. I really want to though. lol I hate being here, I want to go home so badly but there's no Wii there. D:



Aww, oh well. Rent free is good, best to not ruin that ><. When's your father coming back?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Aww, oh well. Rent free is good, best to not ruin that ><. When's your father coming back?



Next week on Monday. I can't wait to get home and relax but I wont be able to play SSBB till I come back here.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Next week on Monday. I can't wait to get home and relax but I wont be able to play SSBB till I come back here.



Oh well, at least you get to enjoy some time in a environment you enjoy being in


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Oh well, at least you get to enjoy some time in a environment you enjoy being in



That's so very true.^_^


----------



## moogle (Feb 23, 2009)

hey everyone! just letting you all know im back, so i can lay with you guys sometime ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 24, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah moogleeeeeeeeee

tonight we will have some Pikmin stew!


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 24, 2009)

I gotta add some of y'all on my friends list, and take care of some work. If anyone gets on later I might be there.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 24, 2009)

anyone up right now

yesh, I was on a birfday party, so I'm pretty drunk, easy for you
or maybe I get secret powers like that guy in Naruto... xD


----------



## Holsety (Feb 24, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> anyone up right now
> 
> yesh, I was on a birfday party, so I'm pretty drunk, easy for you
> or maybe I get secret powers like that guy in Naruto... xD



Rob says I play better when I'm drunk ;_;

And if you're still around and up for it, I'll play a few games >_>


----------



## moogle (Feb 24, 2009)

well, i find it easier for me too play if you add me to your msn or yahoo etc. besides, i could use more friends =3


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I feel like brawlin today. Who want to brawl with me?


----------



## scaily (Feb 26, 2009)

im up for a fight my ssbb code is 0388-2529-8230


----------



## scaily (Feb 26, 2009)

whats yur msn? mine is draconis409@hotmail.com


----------



## scaily (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry for the multi post as you can tell I'm new to the forum to tell you the truth this is my first time ever using a forum you might see me more though ^.=.^


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm probably going to go sell my wii today, the only game I played on it anymore was SSBB, and even then, that was like once every month or something.

I'LL MISS YOU GUYS ;_;


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 26, 2009)

loldoublepost

That said, I'm on for brawl for one last time 

EDIT:

ok lol too early it seems, maybe later today then


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 26, 2009)

mammagamma said:


> loldoublepost
> 
> That said, I'm on for brawl for one last time
> 
> ...


heeeey I'm up! just in time

I'll add Scaily then, should I remove your code then when you sold your Wii?


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 26, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> heeeey I'm up! just in time
> 
> I'll add Scaily then, should I remove your code then when you sold your Wii?


yeah

;_;
im not very good with weegee it seems

and then my game froze

lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 26, 2009)

D:

why did you leave?


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 26, 2009)

mammagamma said:


> and then my game froze
> 
> lol


I have a room up boyeeee


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 26, 2009)

mammagamma said:


> I have a room up boyeeee


ah okay, you edited, didn't see

I'm still up, I just had lunch


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 26, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> ah okay, you edited, didn't see
> 
> I'm still up, I just had lunch


o ok


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 26, 2009)

omg

my ass

handed to me

@kirby

i think that's the closest ive gotten to winning since you started to play for real

EDIT 3:

I just noticed that when my comp goes on standby it cuts off the wireless signal

THAT'S WHY I GET DCED

ALSO ALSO

I noticed your name is jekyl, when you play to win, are you Hyde? 

srsly, you got back from lunch and were like

I AM FULLY CHARGED and proceeded to rape me

LAST EDIT FO SHO:

I think I'm having second thoughts about selling dis lol

maybe I'll just sell all the other games save NMH


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 26, 2009)

Jekyl does it all by himself, there's no Hyde D:

I used to use WiGi~ as my name, but someone bitched around that I've stolen it from him...


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 26, 2009)

jekyl is one hardcore motherfucker then :O

forgot about diddy's bananas lol

FINALLY


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 26, 2009)

great matches tho, I enjoyed it 

that last one was epic


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 26, 2009)

umphnugumphnug

Hey I liked playing you, too. Personally, I find it remarkable that you even stuck around so long lol.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Feb 26, 2009)

Dam, when was the last time I fought online?  I need a fix.  I'll post up again when I get out of class


----------



## jumpman92029 (Feb 27, 2009)

ive never had a online fight on brawl before


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 27, 2009)

anyone up for some matches right now?


----------



## Holsety (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm up for some, I'll be on if you want to play.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 27, 2009)

sure, I'll be on in 5 minutes :3


----------



## Holsety (Feb 27, 2009)

God no mushroomy kingdom, no no no no no

Sorry about that, have to run unexpectedly D;

Good games though, winning with captain falcon was... unexpected


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, those matches were great

yeah I got Mushroomy Kingdom on my random list for some lulz-games 

it's ok, real life is more important :3

well I just wonder who of you guys is "Wolf!"
fun games, your Wolf is nice, but you should stop trying to use his teleport trick on Battle Field, with all the lag 'n so it only ends up in suicides :<
well at least online...


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 28, 2009)

If anyone not busy today I am up for a Brawl.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 28, 2009)

cool, I'm up in a few minutes


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 28, 2009)

All right, then I will set up a room this time. Anyone eles want join in?


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the matches cheese. Me and my bro had a good time. Me and my little bro are still up for some more games if anyone else would like to play.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 28, 2009)

oh for fucks sake, stop camping Lucario <_< it's annoying

but great matches whoever I fought


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh for fucks sake, stop camping Lucario <_< it's annoying
> 
> but great matches whoever I fought




B....b...but I brought marshmallows >.>:

Yeah, you were playing my little bro earlier. He really enjoys playing with all of you guys, so you will be seeing him on smash more often with me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 28, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> B....b...but I brought marshmallows >.>:
> 
> Yeah, you were playing my little bro earlier. He really enjoys playing with all of you guys, so you will be seeing him on smash more often with me.



mhm marshmallows...

yeah he fought us earlier but it started to lag heavily so he quit again, you live on the west coast, right?
damn timezones, it's already past 2am here :\

oh well, good night


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> mhm marshmallows...
> 
> yeah he fought us earlier but it started to lag heavily so he quit again, you live on the west coast, right?
> damn timezones, it's already past 2am here :\
> ...




Yeah, we live in california. It's only 5:13 over here. Anyways, night cheese.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 1, 2009)

is anyone up right now?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm back from my week of fun and I'm up for matches, let me know if you want to brawl. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 1, 2009)

You up for some games right now pheonix?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 1, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> You up for some games right now pheonix?



Yep, it's been about a week since I played. ^_^

I'm getting on now.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 1, 2009)

same.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

This friday I'm gonna see if i can buy a Wii, get my brawl and Kart game back from my sisters


----------



## pheonix (Mar 1, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> same.



Sweet, I've made the room and I'm waiting.


----------



## moogle (Mar 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> This friday I'm gonna see if i can buy a Wii, get my brawl and Kart game back from my sisters



ok ^^ cant wait to see you play kupo


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 2, 2009)

Great games pheonix. Me and my brother had a great time playing you. I think the best kill ending would had to have been on the ice climbers stage xD That is going to into my brawl "Remember whens". Can't wait to play with you again pheonix.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Great games pheonix. Me and my brother had a great time playing you. I think the best kill ending would had to have been on the ice climbers stage xD That is going to into my brawl "Remember whens". Can't wait to play with you again pheonix.



Yeah that was pretty funny, the lag was pretty bad though. lol It cost me big time. Great games. ^_^ You should have been there for what happened to me and cheese, it's in my sig. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yeah that was pretty funny, the lag was pretty bad though. lol It cost me big time. Great games. ^_^ You should have been there for what happened to me and cheese, it's in my sig. lol



Haha, yeah sorry about that lag. My brothers friend was over our house and she has been known for streaming videos when other people are playing on the internet >.>;


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Haha, yeah sorry about that lag. My brothers friend was over our house and she has been known for streaming videos when other people are playing on the internet >.>;



lol it's okay, you fight very well when it lags and I can't do it at all so I just get pounded after that point. XD If you get in the mood to play again tonight let me know, I'll be up for a little while longer. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol it's okay, you fight very well when it lags and I can't do it at all so I just get pounded after that point. XD If you get in the mood to play again tonight let me know, I'll be up for a little while longer. ^_^



I would but my bro is asleep in my room. :/ I won't be on for the rest of the night. Tomorrow I will be down for some games if you're on


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I would but my bro is asleep in my room. :/ I won't be on for the rest of the night. Tomorrow I will be down for some games if you're on



Okay, I might be on tomorrow cause when I leave for my dads house I'll be cut off from the Wii world. I might be gone for just a bit but I'm kinda getting tired of this place I'm at so I might not come back here. I really have to think about some stuff and for some odd reason this reminded me of it. Don't you just love tough decisions? lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 2, 2009)

FUCK YEAH

pheonix is back!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> FUCK YEAH
> 
> pheonix is back!



That's right and I'm up for some matches like right now. =)

I just woke up though so the first few matches might have me doing some weird/funny things but I'm sure I'll wake up quickly. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That's right and I'm up for some matches like right now. =)
> 
> I just woke up though so the first few matches might have me doing some weird/funny things but I'm sure I'll wake up quickly. ^_^


excuse me for not responding, I promised my Sis to watch a bit TV with her :\

are you again up in lets say an hour?^^


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> excuse me for not responding, I promised my Sis to watch a bit TV with her :\
> 
> are you again up in lets say an hour?^^



lol Yeah I'll be here, I jumped on so fast. XD I'll just do a few things and when I'm finished an hour should have gone by. Can't wait to play ya. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 2, 2009)

ok, I'm ready now :3


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be on in a minute, make the room and I'll join.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 2, 2009)

GAWD

I really raged much <_<

well, nice matches, I wanted to train a bit with Peach, but I suck today

just one thing I noticed on you, a more or less bad, lets say, attitude, you're... abuuusing your smash attacks, I noticed that especially with Yoshi and Diddy, that's why I survived for so long sometimes
it's like a sword, if you overuse it, it gets blunt, use them to kill 
I'm not critizising you, it's up to you how you fight

and I keep running right into your charging smash attacks

"IMMA CHARGING MAH SMASHATTACK!"
"o_o I need to stop it! *runs towards you*"
"BLAAAAAAAAAAAH!!"
FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-
"Looks like I'm blasting off agaaaaain... WOBUFFET*bling*"
...

fuck you Fox <_<;
I don't like his upsmash, I don't like using it, and get kicked at 90% :<

and lol at Jungle Japes


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

That was fun, great matches cheese. That ganondorf v peach match was pretty funny, also metanight v peach was just plain epic. I laughed at myself for some of those matches, you totally annihilated me in a few. lol

My c-stick likes to do things without me touching it that's why I was smashing a lot. I need a new controller but I'm getting used to this ones flaws. And yeah that one smash attack from ike was kinda funny, it was really desperate and it wasn't supposed to work that well. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 2, 2009)

'Ï‰^

lets play again later, shall we?

OH!
and Cpt Falcon rapes little kids
that footstool kill was nasty at the beginning D;


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> 'Ï‰^
> 
> lets play again later, shall we?



Yes, I'll be here. I only got a few days (if that) left here before I go to my real home and get cut off from the wii world so I was hoping you'd say that. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 3, 2009)

is anyone up some time soon? lets say, 30-40 min?^^


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> is anyone up some time soon? lets say, 30-40 min?^^



I'm totally up in that time...I'm up right now too. lol I'll be waiting, let me know here when you're ready. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 3, 2009)

i'm getting on now :3


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm on too, just created the room. ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 3, 2009)

nice matches guys!
im sorry i left but i wasnt in the right mood today anyways >.>


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone still on for some games?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Anyone still on for some games?



Join my room.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 3, 2009)

On my way.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 3, 2009)

shitbrix

and the award for the most broken (and annoying...) Smashes goes toooo...

FOX!
congratulations, you just won a crapful of hate and some tissues to wipe away the mess of you rageshitting opponents

seriously, that was lame

nice matches guys, that lag was unbearable at the end, so I quit

Falcon just got punched by his minion, wattafack, that was funny D:
yay for Kirby


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> shitbrix
> 
> and the award for the most broken (and annoying...) Smashes goes toooo...
> 
> ...



Yeah sorry about how I fought with fox, got a little mad cause I was losing so badly. lol 

A falcon punch for a falcon punch. lol Some good matches were had. ^_^


----------



## Holsety (Mar 3, 2009)

Still up for some games? I just kicked my nephew out of my room and he took every game but Brawl (which was in the Wii) so I got nothing else to do


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Still up for some games? I just kicked my nephew out of my room and he took every game but Brawl (which was in the Wii) so I got nothing else to do



Sure, do you have me added to your list?


----------



## Holsety (Mar 3, 2009)

Good games lol, XD at the last battle.

I figure if I have to suck, I'll suck and have fun using C. Falcon to spam "FALCON ____" and "Show me ya moves" :3

that and when I tried Random again it gave me Marth the same time as you D:


also Falcon Punch kills are excellent and nothing you say can prove otherwise


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Good games lol, XD at the last battle.
> 
> I figure if I have to suck, I'll suck and have fun using C. Falcon to spam "FALCON ____" and "Show me ya moves" :3
> 
> ...



Yeah I love falcon punch kills, me and cheese got one on each other in one match. lol You got me good a few times like the first time with yoshi and rob. I had fun thanks. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 3, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> shitbrix
> 
> and the award for the most broken (and annoying...) Smashes goes toooo...
> 
> ...



Yeah, good games. Same to you pheonix. (forgot to post up here earlier). Hope to play you all again sometime tomorrow if you guys are up for it.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Yeah, good games. Same to you pheonix. (forgot to post up here earlier). Hope to play you all again sometime tomorrow if you guys are up for it.



Well my dad's not back yet so I'll be here. I hated how I kept getting cought in between you two, especially when he was kirby and had lucarios orb move. I CAN'T GET FREE GRRRR! lol


----------



## Soren Tylus (Mar 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I hated how I kept getting cought in between you two, especially when he was kirby and had lucarios orb move. I CAN'T GET FREE GRRRR! lol



I purposely use that against a wall to maxamize the trap.  I need to go to the store and get some pop, then I'll be on.  (since who knows when)


----------



## Soren Tylus (Mar 3, 2009)

Alright, I got my pop, now I'm getting online.  Anyone who wants to join, come on in.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

Soren Tylus said:


> Alright, I got my pop, now I'm getting online.  Anyone who wants to join, come on in.



Be there in a sec. ^_^


----------



## scaily (Mar 3, 2009)

oi any1 up fur a match?   oi and my brawl code if ya need it XD   0388-2529-8230


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

scaily said:


> oi any1 up fur a match?   oi and my brawl code if ya need it XD   0388-2529-8230



After I'm done with soren I'll play you. ^_^


----------



## scaily (Mar 3, 2009)

sweet and thanks im rather bord tonight XD and may my chars blood cover the ground because i think im gona get pwned XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

scaily said:


> sweet and thanks im rather bord tonight XD and may my chars blood cover the ground because i think im gona get pwned XD



Alright put in my FC and I'm on right now. Soren if you still want to play I'll play you again soon, thanks for the matches.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice matches pheonix.  Loved the Yoshi match!  It twas AWSOME.  I am SOOO rusty.  Haven't played with the lag for.... months?   Anyway, great games.


----------



## scaily (Mar 3, 2009)

hehehe lets have a 3 WAY...battle XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

Soren Tylus said:


> Nice matches pheonix. Loved the Yoshi match! It twas AWSOME. I am SOOO rusty. Haven't played with the lag for.... months? Anyway, great games.



Yeah I had fun with that yoshi match, you got me with yoshi but there ain't no way you're getting me with pickachu. Mirror matches are fun. ^_^



scaily said:


> hehehe lets have a 3 WAY...battle XD



He's not online anymore but that would've been fun.

Umm...that was interesting. I don't really like the damage ratio at .5 with 20 lives. I don't mind the computers but that took forever to do. It was fun but maybe next time we can have a 1v1 match or at least turn the damage ratio back to 1.


----------



## scaily (Mar 3, 2009)

that was fun XD damn you and that reflecting shield...


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

scaily said:


> that was fun XD



2.0 damage ratio makes me laugh, ike v ike was great.


----------



## scaily (Mar 3, 2009)

XD snake v snake was fun


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

scaily said:


> XD snake v snake was fun



Yeah it was. lol

I'm done for now, thanks for the matches. ^_^ when you got hit three times with pit final smash I couldn't stop laughing. POW! POW! POW! BOOM!


----------



## scaily (Mar 4, 2009)

you going to bed?
 or tired of playing?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 4, 2009)

scaily said:


> you going to bed?
> or tired of playing?



Tired of playing and I'm starving. I'll be on again tomorrow at sometime.


----------



## scaily (Mar 4, 2009)

XD ok when you were killing capt falcomn with pika i was eating ramen XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 4, 2009)

scaily said:


> XD ok when you were killing capt falcomn with pika i was eating ramen XD



I was eating some spaghetti during that match, and a few others. lol


----------



## scaily (Mar 4, 2009)

ramen rockyroad icecream and mountain dew XD


----------



## scaily (Mar 4, 2009)

oi im heading tot he gallery peace ^^


----------



## pheonix (Mar 4, 2009)

scaily said:


> ramen rockyroad icecream and mountain dew XD



That sounds so unhealthy. XD I hate sweets. I find we're getting extremely off topic so good games and I'll be on for more tomorrow if you're up for it.


----------



## scaily (Mar 4, 2009)

im always up for fun ^^ both in the bed at a rave on the gamesXD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 4, 2009)

is anyone up right now?

if so, I'm waiting online, just make a room and I'll join



> I hated how I kept getting cought in between you two, especially when he was kirby and had lucarios orb move. I CAN'T GET FREE GRRRR! lol


blehehehe, well Kirby's supposed to copy his opponent's moves, right? so I just spammed Aura Sphere D:


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> is anyone up right now?
> 
> if so, I'm waiting online, just make a room and I'll join
> 
> ...



I'll be on in a bit.

-------

Hehe, it was kinda funny tho ^_^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 4, 2009)

hey sorry, got distracted while playing Mario Party D:

you're still up?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm up for a few games...I always am. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 4, 2009)

hit me up when you both have finished, I want to face you without horrible lag

I was messing everything up, thus my mood is fucking bad now

what the hell on Corneria, that was just too obvious pheonix, just wait until I die and then finish off your high damaged friend to get the win <_<

Edit: I'm strange, my mood got better after a minute, and I'm always wondering why I was raging...
Edit2: urgh...
I did not mean to offend you pheonix :<


----------



## scaily (Mar 4, 2009)

oi im here XD and up for a game
errr well ill be on in a lil over 30 min


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 4, 2009)

scaily said:


> oi im here XD and up for a game
> errr well ill be on in a lil over 30 min



shweet!
I'll be there :3 already registered you

no more tests this week = more time to brawl, even tho I gonna be tired tomorrow, but I'm always tired

just say when you're online


----------



## pheonix (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> hit me up when you both have finished, I want to face you without horrible lag
> 
> I was messing everything up, thus my mood is fucking bad now
> 
> ...



You didn't offend me, I wanted to see if you could kill my friend even though you had high damage. i never have anyone over here to play online with me so i wanted to see how he held up but it was total chaos with the four of us. I's sorry for playing weirdly for the past few days, I'll try and not do the things I've been doing but I don't realize I do them cause my unconscious part of my brain does the fighting. I never really focus on whats going on just let my brain do the work. I'm up again when you guys are up, i need to practice with a few of my off characters like ROB.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 4, 2009)

okay, I'm getting back on then :3


----------



## pheonix (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay, I'm getting back on then :3



Me too. ^_^


----------



## scaily (Mar 4, 2009)

from wich i rise the power of cheese!!!
[im going on inother words XD]


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 4, 2009)

nice matches guys

sorry Scaily for leaving so soon, I was brawling already some time now, it's 1:25 am here and I'm tired

hope to see you later again when I'm not so washed out

and pheonix, ganonciding is just awesome x3 I laughed so hard on Green Greens

good night


----------



## pheonix (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> nice matches guys
> 
> sorry Scaily for leaving so soon, I was brawling already some time now, it's 1:25 am here and I'm tired
> 
> ...



Good matches.^_^

I figured since I was gonna lose I'd go out with a bang. lol I wasn't expecting to win the match when I picked wario. XD


----------



## scaily (Mar 4, 2009)

it was fun though my ass was theroly kicked XD


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 4, 2009)

Mostly in the afternoon (UK time) I'm on Brawl, MK wii or Bomberman blast alot so if you wanna fight me then go ahead n add me.

Sometimes I don't take some fights to seriously so I mostly join n do taunt fights to much saying "Show me da n00bs", "Gonna get medevil on your asses", "Hail to the king baby", "YOU WANNA SHOURYKEN!?" and "Lmao/XD/hahaha" just for fun XD.


----------



## scaily (Mar 4, 2009)

your taunt is nothing compared to mine XD


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 4, 2009)

What is your taunt?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 4, 2009)

Let me know if anyone wants to brawl tonight. I have a friend over and he wants to play some people online.


----------



## xiath (Mar 4, 2009)

If I can get my router hooked up and remember where the friend code is I would like to.  But I can not get on for another few hours cus my mother is watching T.V. on the T.V. that they wii is hooked up to.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 4, 2009)

xiath said:


> If I can get my router hooked up and remember where the friend code is I would like to.  But I can not get on for another few hours cus my mother is watching T.V. on the T.V. that they wii is hooked up to.



That's cool, just let me know when, everyone just got offline when me and my friend got online. lol Hope you get everything worked out and we can play. ^_^


----------



## xiath (Mar 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That's cool, just let me know when, everyone just got offline when me and my friend got online. lol Hope you get everything worked out and we can play. ^_^


I hope so too.  I will be sure to tell you.


----------



## Holsety (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm up for a few matches if you're not sick if kicking my ass yet


----------



## pheonix (Mar 4, 2009)

Holsety said:


> I'm up for a few matches if you're not sick if kicking my ass yet



I'm always up for some matches, I'm jumping on right now. ^_^


----------



## Holsety (Mar 4, 2009)

Good games, you have no idea how hard I was trying to get that Ganondorf suicide in.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 4, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Good games, you have no idea how hard I was trying to get that Ganondorf suicide in.



Yeah that was perfect. My friend hated the lag but that was on that guy L's side. I had fun, good games. ^_^ If you're up for anymore matches today let me know.


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay Pheonix.  I figured out my router and I got my friend code.

FC- 3995-6186-7847

just give me a minute to hook my router back up because I cannot have the internet to both the router and my comp at the same time.


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2009)

Ugh...  now it won't let me connect, even though i just did 5 minutes ago.  I'm going to keep trying but it is being an ass...


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 5, 2009)

Good games phoenix. Me and my bro had some good fun. Those team matches were a fun idea eh?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

xiath said:


> Okay Pheonix.  I figured out my router and I got my friend code.
> 
> FC- 3995-6186-7847
> 
> just give me a minute to hook my router back up because I cannot have the internet to both the router and my comp at the same time.



Alrighty, I'll add you and let me know when you're on. ^_^


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know what happend but now it will not let me connect.  No online brawling for me.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

xiath said:


> I don't know what happend but now it will not let me connect.  No online brawling for me.



Awww that sucks so much, I like playing new opponents. I wish it would let you connect. T_T


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Awww that sucks so much, I like playing new opponents. I wish it would let you connect. T_T


me too.  I can't figure out why it will not let me all of the sudden.  My wii can pick up on the signal from the linksys, but it doen't get the internet.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

xiath said:


> me too.  I can't figure out why it will not let me all of the sudden.  My wii can pick up on the signal from the linksys, but it doen't get the internet.



Did you check to see if the security settings on the wii and the linksys match?


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Did you check to see if the security settings on the wii and the linksys match?


hmm... I don't know.  I don't know what the security settings on the linksys are though, all I know is it shows it as unlocked.  (sorry for any ignorance, I suck at things like this.)


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

xiath said:


> hmm... I don't know.  I don't know what the security settings on the linksys are though, all I know is it shows it as unlocked.  (sorry for any ignorance, I suck at things like this.)



It's okay.

So you're saying it's not security enabled then? If it is there are different security settings like WEP (which is for the wii) WAP which is personal. You should double check and see if it does have that security setting even though it's unlocked.


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's okay.
> 
> So you're saying it's not security enabled then? If it is there are different security settings like WEP (which is for the wii) WAP which is personal. You should double check and see if it does have that security setting even though it's unlocked.


How would I go about checking that?  Through the wii menu or what?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

xiath said:


> How would I go about checking that?  Through the wii menu or what?



First off is the router on and connected to your computer? If it is then go on your computer and open up the linksys program on your computer and check the security settings. Just change it to WEP and set your wii to the same and it should work.


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> First off is the router on and connected to your computer? If it is then go on your computer and open up the linksys program on your computer and check the security settings. Just change it to WEP and set your wii to the same and it should work.


No it is not connected to the computer.  My father and I could not get my new computer to talk to the linksys so we had to skip the linksys altogether and just run a line from the wall to the computer.  

  earlierI just unplugged that line from my computer and put it into the internet slot on the linksys and i got a connection.  but when I unplugged it and put the line into the computer, and then back to the linksys, it decided to give me the middle finger.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

xiath said:


> No it is not connected to the computer.  My father and I could not get my new computer to talk to the linksys so we had to skip the linksys altogether and just run a line from the wall to the computer.
> 
> earlierI just unplugged that line from my computer and put it into the internet slot on the linksys and i got a connection.  but when I unplugged it and put the line into the computer, and then back to the linksys, it decided to give me the middle finger.



The linksys needs to be connected to a computer for you to change the security settings on it, it's probably set for WAP which it won't let the wii connect completely. You can look at your friends list maybe but as for actually streaming a game it wont work on WAP. I hope this might have helped you but I don't think it did. Have you played online with people on your wii before?


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The linksys needs to be connected to a computer for you to change the security settings on it, it's probably set for WAP which it won't let the wii connect completely. You can look at your friends list maybe but as for actually streaming a game it wont work on WAP. I hope this might have helped you but I don't think it did. Have you played online with people on your wii before?


I have, but that was month ago, before the last computer got infected and died.  That computer was connected to linksys though.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Good games phoenix. Me and my bro had some good fun. Those team matches were a fun idea eh?



Yeah me and my friend had a lot of fun, I fought as hard as I could with fox but it just didn't work in my favor. lol If you want to play again tonight let me know k? ^_^


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

xiath said:


> I have, but that was month ago, before the last computer got infected and died.  That computer was connected to linksys though.



I was gonna tell you to do what you did before but it looks like you can't, I can't really help you anymore then I already have without looking at the computer you have now. You probably need to install some software so your comp will pick up on the linksys. What do you have for it windows XP, vista, or something else?


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I was gonna tell you to do what you did before but it looks like you can't, I can't really help you anymore then I already have without looking at the computer you have now. You probably need to install some software so your comp will pick up on the linksys. What do you have for it windows XP, vista, or something else?


I have vista.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

xiath said:


> I have vista.



Do you have the CD that the linksys came with? I just thought about that, if you have it then pop it into your CD drive and put the program on the comp you're using now and then set everything up for it. Let me know if you have it cause if you don't then you can't connect the linksys to your comp...or anything else for that matter. lol


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Do you have the CD that the linksys came with? I just thought about that, if you have it then pop it into your CD drive and put the program on the comp you're using now and then set everything up for it. Let me know if you have it cause if you don't then you can't connect the linksys to your comp...or anything else for that matter. lol


*slappes forehead* Duh!  I can't believe I didn't think of that.  lemmi see...

Hmm... I can't find it.  I bet my mother packed it away in a box.  Well, thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

xiath said:


> *slappes forehead* Duh!
> 
> Hmm... I can't find it.  I bet my mother packed it away in a box.  Well, thanks for the help anyway.



I didn't think that was the problem at the beginning but from what you said I thought I might mention it and see. I hope you find it and I help with what I can. ^_^


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

OI all  ^^ ill be on brawl in about 3 hours be ready to kick my ass XD and phinx i challenge you wo a 2.0 damedge pika vs pika match on the old pokemon stadium!!!


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

also im on this in the library at school the whole FA site isnt blocked neather is foxbox.cc XD fchan is though oh well because darknatashas site isnt hehehehe maybe i should go but ill be on shortly


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 5, 2009)

5069-3879-0892

^FC, of course. Willing to play whomever wants to

I always have two conditions.

3 stock
Random Stage (Better than playing FD all the time)

However, if you are hosting, I will submit to the way you wish to play.

If anyone wants to Co-Op for the heck of it, I will also accept that.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 5, 2009)

cool, you're up for some matched now? :3

I'll add you on the list tomorrow, can't copy paste on my Wii D:

oh and one condition while fighting me: no items


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

im on now if any 1 wonts to play XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

I might be on later but the tv is being used by someone so I'm SOL for now. Scaily I accept your challenge just when I actually have the tv to myself.


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

sweet ^^
 im so gona lose XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

scaily said:


> sweet ^^
> im so gona lose XD



It might be a good while though so try and be patient. I hope some of you guys are online when I get the tv back cause if no one is I'll be very sad. T_T


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

its difficult to fight and eat XD


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 5, 2009)

scaily said:


> im on now if any 1 wonts to play XD


 
Yo, can I join you guys? I been trainning a little bit and I want to see if I gotten any better.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm up for a few brawl matches right now. BTW I'm thinking about hosting a tourney. Post your thoughts about it here and tell me whether or not you would be interested in participating. Once I have enough people I will get dates set up and get things rolling.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I'm up for a few brawl matches right now. BTW I'm thinking about hosting a tourney. Post your thoughts about it here and tell me whether or not you would be interested in participating. Once I have enough people I will get dates set up and get things rolling.



I'm in if I'm still around, I love tourneys. ^_^ Also why when I can't play atm is there so many people wanting to play? I hate my luck. T_T


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

oi cheeswulf y ya keep ending the matches?


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

i officaly suck with meta knight Xd


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 5, 2009)

Add me once you have the chance Scaily. 

My FC: 4640 0456 8023


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

yur added lucario ^^ btw your 1 of my fave pokemon XD up next to darkri and garateena[only cuss it shifts forms and i have a thing of tf XD] and with mew 2 XD something about mew2 that turned me on when i watch the movie O.=.O


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I'm up for a few brawl matches right now. BTW I'm thinking about hosting a tourney. Post your thoughts about it here and tell me whether or not you would be interested in participating. Once I have enough people I will get dates set up and get things rolling.


count me in 'Ï‰^


scaily said:


> oi cheeswulf y ya keep ending the matches?


I just wanted to do some normal matches, 20 stocks 2.0 ratio sure is fun, but nothing to do permanently :\

that match on FD Luigi vs Pokemon Trainer showed perfectly why I hate items >.<


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

lol i final won a  match XD thin lost..and lost...and lost...and lost XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 5, 2009)

scaily said:


> lol i final won a  match XD thin lost..and lost...and lost...and lost XD



yeah, Falcon's Side B is surprisingly powerful with 2.0 ratio xD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, Falcon's Side B is surprisingly powerful with 2.0 ratio xD



Insta kill attack on 2.0. lol You should have seen the snake v snake match me and scaily had. lol


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Inta kill attack on 2.0. lol You should have seen the snake v snake match me and scaily had. lol



yeah that was fun XD


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone still up for a Brawl with me?


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

sure let me add ya


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Anyone still up for a Brawl with me?



I would but I'm still sitting here wanting to jump up and yell at the idiot that's taking the tv even though he has one in his room. If you're around later I'll play. I'm really bored right now. *sighs*


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

ok your added to my list


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

*pets pheonix*i know what ya mean i know how ya feel and it sucks...


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm so bored I'm gonna play some more secret of mana, I'll be back later if I get the tv back.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I would but I'm still sitting here wanting to jump up and yell at the idiot that's taking the tv even though he has one in his room. If you're around later I'll play. I'm really bored right now. *sighs*


 
What like a hour or two later? I have midterm tomarrow so I like know went your going to be ready so I can study before the day is done.


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm still open, so who wants a Brawl? I will post up my Brawl Card in my Sig as soon as someone does.


SideBar: I have two submissions coming to my gallery.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> What like a hour or two later? I have midterm tomarrow so I like know went your going to be ready so I can study before the day is done.



I don't really know when this fat fuck will get off the tv he shouldn't even be watching cause hes got a cable box in his room so I'd just study, studying is more important then games anyway.


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

oi lucario reptiotou and kuzooma  im awaiting your regerstraitions


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 5, 2009)

scaily said:


> oi lucario reptiotou and kuzooma im awaiting your regerstraitions


 
All rightly, here mind my code 3780-8715-8525


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 5, 2009)

oh maaaan I'll miss the fun again 

it's just getting too late here, I need to be fit for tomorrow


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

i already added ya XD


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

night cheesewulf XD


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 5, 2009)

I prefer 1vs1 if you don't mind too much...*Goes to get on with your code.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh maaaan I'll miss the fun again
> 
> it's just getting too late here, I need to be fit for tomorrow



I missed all the fun today so I feel your pain, we should play tomorrow k?


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

heh it dosnt bother me at least im meetingnew friends ^^ and haveing a daily asskicking XD *bends over*my gift to socity XD


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

damnit my wii numchuck is a lot odd T-T
it dose that on naruto too T-T


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

fuck im hit more by lag T-T


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

ok i have a reason to hate peach...damn instant kill move with the crown...


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 5, 2009)

STOP POSTING DUDE! Before a mod has a cow over how many times you have posted in a row.

Opinion of my fighting please?


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey scaily, I'm adding ya.
My code should already be in here, but here it is anyway:
2621 - 6681 - 4395
Also, CHILL WITH THE MULTIPOSTS*Points to edit button*
I'm also adding Repiotou while I'm here.


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

eh yeah iv used it XD but its faster XD
and its on a seperate topic eatch poste XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Hey scaily, I'm adding ya.
> My code should already be in here, but here it is anyway:
> 2621 - 6681 - 4395
> Also, CHILL WITH THE MULTIPOSTS*Points to edit button*
> I'm also adding Repiotou while I'm here.



Add me and I'll add you, I'm on SSBB a lot and I'd like to play you. Want to have some matches later tonight or tomorrow maybe?



scaily said:


> eh yeah iv used it XD but its faster XD
> and its on a seperate topic eatch poste XD



But you can still use the edit button for different topics in one post just say "Edit: blahblahblah Edit2: blahblahblah ect"


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Add me and I'll add you, I'm on SSBB a lot and I'd like to play you. Want to have some matches later tonight or tomorrow maybe?


I'm on now(maybe for a couple hours), what's your code?
Edit: Nvm, found it.


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude i thot you wernt able to acess the tv? to play!! and do you mind if i add ya devious bane?


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 5, 2009)

scaily said:


> duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude i thot you wernt able to acess the tv? to play!! and do you mind if i add ya devious bane?


I added you, go ahead.

Plus, I have my own TV, Old but very handy.


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

there can only be 1!!!!


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 5, 2009)

scaily said:


> there can only be 1!!!!


Yes, and it was me every time XP
Nice tricks, but like I say:


> There can only be _one_ true person deserving of such a title.
> To deceive not my mere skill, but to recognize being tricked is always inevitable.


Being Devious Wins, end of story.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> I'm on now(maybe for a couple hours), what's your code?
> Edit: Nvm, found it.



Sorry for the late response (ran out to the store for some brewskees) I don't know if I'll make it on in time so if you can we can play tomorrow cause the guy who's hogging the tv is gonna be at work. ^_^ I'll post here when I get the tv but I fear it'll be around 12 or 1 here.

Also: lol yeah my FC is in my sig and on the first page of this thread. =)


----------



## scaily (Mar 5, 2009)

lol same with mine XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

lol I have the tv now so if anyone's up for some matches (which I doubt they are given the time) post here before I get offline for the night. I'll be here for a little while longer.

Edit: getting off, too bad I didn't get to play today. T_T


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 6, 2009)

updated Page 1 with Xiath's, Repiotous' and Devious Bane's code

I'm up late in the day, today is Friday, aka Smash day with "real life" friends, so I'm taking my Wii over to a friends, I'll be back home at around 11pm-midnight (European time ofc)

it's now 1:10 pm here, do the math


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> updated Page 1 with Xiath's, Repiotous' and Devious Bane's code
> 
> I'm up late in the day, today is Friday, aka Smash day with "real life" friends, so I'm taking my Wii over to a friends, I'll be back home at around 11pm-midnight (European time ofc)
> 
> it's now 1:10 pm here, do the math



Cool then you should be back in about 2 hours from now. (I just woke up and it's 2 minutes till 4:00) Can't wait for ya to get back so we can play cause I missed all the fun yesterday. T_T Watch because I can play today there will be no one on to play. XD

Edit: Good games devious, that first match with link v marth was pretty epic. I had lots of fun thanks. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm just back home, I'm up for a few matches


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm just back home, I'm up for a few matches



I'll be on in a minute. ^_^


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Good games devious, that first match with link v marth was pretty epic. I had lots of fun thanks. ^_^


Haha, you are pretty hard to beat. I'll get you eventually, count on it.

I'm going to get online and add Cheesewulf in moment.
Also, my town is having a tournament on the 14th, plan on registering.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 6, 2009)

cool, I'm getting on too then :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 6, 2009)

hahaha, oh wow, that match with Luigi and Pika was just hilarious!

fun matches tho, but bumpers are lame


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 6, 2009)

No contest + Me about to win = Pheonix getting Pwned by bumper.
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!

Good game guys, apparently I still have some things left to learn.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> hahaha, oh wow, that match with Luigi and Pika was just hilarious!
> 
> fun matches tho, but bumpers are lame



Yeah bumpers where pissing me off. I didn't mind the bombs though, they made for some funny situations. good matches. Sorry for ending that last match devious but the bumpers really made me mad.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, next time without items please :<

Smashballs are okay when set on low, but Maxi-Tomatoes, Bumpers, Pokeballs 'n Assist Trophies are obnoxious :[
I really hate items


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 6, 2009)

But items create all the drama, plus it's not like I got hit by them too.
Smart Bombs were funny as hell. Bumpers added the fun.
I found it really funny, but the only items I was upset about was the Maximum Tomatoes.

@Phoenix: BUMP, just chill, it's not like I lost every match with you guys XP


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> But items create all the drama, plus it's not like I got hit by them too.
> Smart Bombs were funny as hell. Bumpers added the fun.
> I found it really funny, but the only items I was upset about was the *Maximum Tomatoes.
> *
> @Phoenix: BUMP, just chill, it's not like I lost every match with you guys XP



That was the biggest reason why i ended that match cause you kept getting all the MTs and I just kept flying past them cause my crappy GC controller is so damn sensitive.

That still counts as a win for you but I just wanted to speed up the process cause bumpers screw me hard. XD


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That was the biggest reason why i ended that match cause you kept getting all the MTs and I just kept flying past them *cause my crappy GC controller is so damn sensitive*.


That's why I was moving slow so I could grab them :] Have the same problem.
Plus, it took about 7 before I started gaining an upperhand for that reason.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

Well if you guys or anybody else wants to play just let me know cause I'm bored as hell.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well if you guys or anybody else wants to play just let me know cause I'm bored as hell.


 
I'll take that action as some I done fixing my laptop. God Damn Fucking Internet Antivirun Pro Bull Shit!!!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I'll take that action as some I done fixing my laptop. God Damn Fucking Internet Antivirun Pro Bull Shit!!!



Alright just let me know when you're up. ^_^


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Alright just let me know when you're up. ^_^


 
Then how about now?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Then how about now?



One sec, I'm in the middle of something.


----------



## Holsety (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll play too if you guys don't mind... I have nothing else to do :<


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

Holsety said:


> I'll play too if you guys don't mind... I have nothing else to do :<



Sure I'll make a room in a few. ^_^

Kuzooma I have a room made.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll rigth down.


----------



## scaily (Mar 6, 2009)

I HAVE RETURNED!!!!*shifts to simi wolf form and howls* whos up for a few brawls ^^


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

scaily said:


> I HAVE RETURNED!!!!*shifts to simi wolf form and howls* whos up for a few brawls ^^



Join the room I have open. ^_^


----------



## scaily (Mar 6, 2009)

ok but if i suddenly stop with the match is going know that i live in a bad neighborhood and some fuckers have ben screwing around my home so i might be dead or afk or useing the bathroom or stabing a thief..........exstream lag...


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah that lag was just too much, also I got some asshole blasting music next too me.


----------



## scaily (Mar 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yeah that lag was just too much, also I got some asshole blasting music next too me.



the same ass that hoged the tv last night?also brb in need of food XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

scaily said:


> the same ass that hoged the tv last night?also brb in need of food XD



Yes and okay.

Good games kazooma, My GC controller wont stop going to the left so I'm gonna be playing a little screwy unless I switch to the wii remote. (which I hate now)


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 6, 2009)

scaily said:


> the same ass that hoged the tv last night?also brb in need of food XD


 
Yeah who was that guy hog your TV Pheonix?

PS, Awesome Brawl guys ^_^ !


----------



## scaily (Mar 6, 2009)

im feeling a lil more calm and secure any 1 up for a lil 2.0 fun


----------



## pheonix (Mar 7, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Yeah who was that guy hog your TV Pheonix?
> 
> PS, Awesome Brawl guys ^_^ !



It's not my tv so i couldn't do anything about it it was my friends husbend thing.



scaily said:


> hay if im not on for a bit im a lil tense  theres evedence that i might be robed tonight or tomarow...



That sounds terrible.


----------



## scaily (Mar 7, 2009)

lol that was fun XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 7, 2009)

scaily said:


> lol that was fun XD



Yeah but my controller's stuck going left so I kept fucking up the process we had going. I'm going to be playing pretty weirdly till I decide to play with the wii remote or get the one from my house.


----------



## scaily (Mar 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yeah but my controller's stuck going left so I kept fucking up the process we had going. I'm going to be playing pretty weirdly till I decide to play with the wii remote or get the one from my house.



i use the wiimote and numchuck myself


----------



## pheonix (Mar 7, 2009)

scaily said:


> i use the wiimote and numchuck myself



I used to before the batteries ran out and i just got some but I fear i wont play very well with it anymore.


----------



## scaily (Mar 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I used to before the batteries ran out and i just got some but I fear i wont play very well with it anymore.



save up and buy the doking station XD it comes woth a thing of rechargeable batterys thats what i use and its a dream come true


----------



## pheonix (Mar 7, 2009)

scaily said:


> save up and buy the doking station XD it comes woth a thing of rechargeable batterys thats what i use and its a dream come true



Not my wii so why even bother wasting my money for someone else?


----------



## scaily (Mar 7, 2009)

to be nice XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 7, 2009)

scaily said:


> to be nice XD



I already got them the wireless router so I've been nice enough. lol


----------



## scaily (Mar 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## pheonix (Mar 7, 2009)

scaily said:


> lol



Well I'm off the wii for the night so I guess we'll play tomorrow if you're around. I might just switch to the wii remote and nunchuck and suffer some skill for it.


----------



## scaily (Mar 7, 2009)

good news my home was safe ^^ meaning my calm ain but im eating now so ill be on ssbb in about an hour and a half


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 7, 2009)

sup'

Someone. Brawl. Now?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 7, 2009)

I. Brawl. Now. ^_^


----------



## scaily (Mar 7, 2009)

oi im on  and waiting for fun ^^ pluse im lonly...T-T and no 1 is on the chat at foxbox


----------



## scaily (Mar 8, 2009)

oi no ones on?? god i have to remeber to use that damn edit button more


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 8, 2009)

Brawl? Who wants to Brawl?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 8, 2009)

you're still up?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey cheese! You still around to have a few matches with me?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 8, 2009)

ofc, hopping on now ^Ï‰^


----------



## pheonix (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool, I'll get the room set up. ^_^

FUCKING LAG!!! D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah, that was ugh

but eh, I'm really paranoid when I'm fighting Fox o.o too much Usmashes

oh gawd Ike, you fucking fuck x.x
I was doing so well with Zelda, and then I got wacked by your charged Fsmash at low percentage... three times!! >_<

what? Sonic? just go away you little obnoxious wrench
well one good thing, I give my best when fighting him, just to see he's pissed-off face at the winning screen


oh and how I did not miss that Nate guy and his comments... srsly was he just lurking in that last match? and then he's telling us "Learn to brawl"?


1v1 are still the best matches, I enjoyed them, pheonix :3


----------



## pheonix (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, that was ugh
> 
> but eh, I'm really paranoid when I'm fighting Fox o.o too much Usmashes
> 
> ...



Yeah those 1v1 matches where awesome, though i found myself get lucky like lucas v fox. WTF happened there I have npo clue but my desperate attacks actually landed somehow. lol

Yeah nates an asshole but fighting him 1v1 makes my timing get better cause he dodges and shields a lot.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 9, 2009)

*Scaily* - 0388-2529-8230
*Xiath* - 3995-6186-7847
*Repiotou* - 5069-3879-0892
 *Devious Bane* - 2621-6681-4395

These ppl, _*cheese*_, & _*phoenix*_. I'M ADDING ALL OF YOU AS I TYPE NOW. REALLY NEED A CHALLENGE.

WHEN YOU FACE ME, YOU BETTER PREPARE TO [win ]

Gimmie a time when ur on a lot, and I'll try to face u guys.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm always up around this time now

well, I always post when I'm up for some matches, like now


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 9, 2009)

Volf said:


> *Scaily* - 0388-2529-8230
> *Xiath* - 3995-6186-7847
> *Repiotou* - 5069-3879-0892
> *Devious Bane* - 2621-6681-4395
> ...


Please PM me your code when you add, otherwise I wouldn't have known this sooner.

I'm also getting online after I hit the submit-button on this, might be on for an hour or so.
Need the practice for a tournament this Saturday.

Edit: Volf, you're added.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 9, 2009)

cool, I'm getting on too


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll make room.
Holy Crap, missing.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 9, 2009)

Mind if I join guys?


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 9, 2009)

Next match, Volf also joined up


----------



## pheonix (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry about that first match guys, I was talking on the phone and killed myself. XD


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 9, 2009)

Omfg, I just pwnt 2 pokeman with Ike XP

And button lagging Bowser is annoying >_>

Brb.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 9, 2009)

Well I say RIP to my GC controller. T_T It's officially unusable.

Before it died: That shiek v shiek match was epic! Also ganondorf v shiek made me lmao cause of that suicide I landed. I was hoping you'd forget about it and try and knock me away. lol I had fun but sorry for the last few matches, my controller was going completly nuts. I have to start playing with the wii remote and nunchuck now.  

Good games, I had fun. I should try and get better with ganondorf and see what comes of that cause I'm not winning with any of my favs anymore.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 9, 2009)

well, nothing is more annoying than items ._.

but great games everyone
I'm really tired now, good night

yeah, maybe it's because I know most of your tactics 
sorry for the controller, is there any chance for you to get a new one?

yeah, I'm need to use more alrernative chars, like Mario, I'm training with him :3 next will be most likely Sheik


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 9, 2009)

It will take me a bit to get on, my brother and mother are on the TV, and mine is too far from our Wifi source to reach all the way downstairs.

EDIT: Like my edit of the Brawler Card on Meta Knight?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> well, nothing is more annoying than items ._.
> 
> but great games everyone
> I'm really tired now, good night
> ...



Well the controller kept darting left and right and the c-stick would only preform down attacks even when I pressed up.  No there's no chance at this time for me to get a new one so you're just gonna have to pummel me till I get used to the wii controller again. lol I really need to switch up my roster but I suck with most of the other characters you never see me play. lol Keep practicing with sheik cause she's an awesome character. The only reason I don't play with her anymore is cause I have problems KOing people with her, I can whoop someone up nice with her though it's useless if you can knock them away. lol



Repiotou said:


> It will take me a bit to get on, my brother and mother are on the TV, and mine is too far from our Wifi source to reach all the way downstairs.
> 
> EDIT: Like my edit of the Brawler Card on Meta Knight?



Take your time, I'll be here for awhile, I need to fight someone to practice with the crappy wii controller so I can get used to it again. Don't leave if you win a lot in the beginning plz. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 9, 2009)

that sucks :\
idk, maybe you could check on ebay?

well yeah, she's really cool and I have my sources to get some tricks and tipps for her 
I just need to get used to her movement influence, she's alot faster than the chars I usually use (except Fox, he's the only faster character I use ), same for her airgame, it's different


----------



## pheonix (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> that sucks :\
> idk, maybe you could check on ebay?
> 
> well yeah, she's really cool and I have my sources to get some tricks and tipps for her
> I just need to get used to her movement influence, she's alot faster than the chars I usually use (except Fox, he's the only faster character I use ), same for her airgame, it's different



ebay wont help cause I have no money at all. T_T

Oh so you read up on your characters eh? I don't do that, I just get to know the character myself. I'd feel like I was cheating getting tips from a site or book. I'm pretty damn good for a person who doesn't look up tips though, I was wondering why you get good so fast with new characters. XD


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 9, 2009)

HOLY CRAP! 

Okay, got that out of the system. I ain't on da cpu while I play mostly, so you all know. And one of these days, I'ma be hostin a time match, I hope some willing to join. I am not giving excuses, but the thing seems to be laggin a bit, aside from my stupid rolling into all of Ike's smashes >:\ Items annoying, specially timers.

I have the guide, but I've been playing since the original on N64; you'd think I'd play better. 

Finally, could I get a couple 1v1's; me vs. phoenix/ me vs. cheese. Tommorow, if at all possible? -NO ITEMS-

Going to write novel now, catch you all later. And maybe we should start a new thread? this is getting a bit long...


----------



## pheonix (Mar 9, 2009)

Volf said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> Okay, got that out of the system. I ain't on da cpu while I play mostly, so you all know. And one of these days, I'ma be hostin a time match, I hope some willing to join. I am not giving excuses, but the thing seems to be laggin a bit, aside from my stupid rolling into all of Ike's smashes >:\ Items annoying, specially timers.
> 
> ...



I'm up right now if you'd like to play. I'm bored and pretty pissed off at something and would love a few matches. I might be around tomorrow cause I'm usually around everyday but you never know.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> ebay wont help cause I have no money at all. T_T
> 
> Oh so you read up on your characters eh? I don't do that, I just get to know the character myself. I'd feel like I was cheating getting tips from a site or book. I'm pretty damn good for a person who doesn't look up tips though, I was wondering why you get good so fast with new characters. XD



well I'm just looking up for the right use of the attacks, no technical stuff 
which will automatically come up after I trained enough


----------



## pheonix (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> well I'm just looking up for the right use of the attacks, no technical stuff
> which will automatically come up after I trained enough



lol That's cool, I still like learning everything on my own. Makes things more interesting.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 9, 2009)

heh :3

I can't wait to face you with Sheik then :3

and Volf, I'm always up for some matches, don't be afraid to add me in any of my IMs, I won't bite... unless you ask >:3


----------



## pheonix (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh :3
> 
> I can't wait to face you with Sheik then :3
> 
> and Volf, I'm always up for some matches, don't be afraid to add me in any of my IMs, I won't bite... unless you ask >:3



We're still 1 for 1 on the toon link v link thing so we gotta do that again too. I'm down for another sheik v sheik match, though I might not get as lucky as I did this time. lol


----------



## avorin (Mar 10, 2009)

hi I should be online all day tomorrow. post your id and we'll brawl. i'll brawl with any character.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 10, 2009)

avorin said:


> hi I should be online all day tomorrow. post your id and we'll brawl. i'll brawl with any character.


all codes are provided on the first page, have a look there


----------



## avorin (Mar 10, 2009)

ok! heres my code jrace 2664 6197 4364


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 10, 2009)

is someone up any time soon?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm up right now well...cause I just woke up. lol I'm jumping on now. ^_^

Edit: Cheese, where'd you go? couldn't wait 10 minutes eh? lol You've been pulling a disappearing act when I first get up lately. XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 10, 2009)

eep sorry pheonix, I got distracted while I was watching TV 
there was something worth to watch and I didn't want to miss it :<

FORGIVE ME!!

but I'm up now x3


----------



## pheonix (Mar 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> eep sorry pheonix, I got distracted while I was watching TV
> there was something worth to watch and I didn't want to miss it :<
> 
> FORGIVE ME!!
> ...



You are forgiven. ^_^ I'm jumping back on now.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm getting online myself, see ya there.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 10, 2009)

Edit: Oops.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! Some of those matches where epic as shit. Sheik v sheik was close as hell but I got ya with the up b special again. XD I'm getting pretty good with ganondorf, I had to get you with that suicide devious cause I knew i was gonna lose and you where the innocent victim standing next to the ledge. lol I had lots of fun except for the items matches.

Cheese, you should try and catch people with the up b special with sheik cause no one ever really expects it. Also once you get used to her airieal attacks you're gonna get me good. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 10, 2009)

lolmetaknight

meh, Green Greens... I just wanted to get that right, fucking stagekills D:
still, it was pretty close... but then again lolmetaknight

actually, I made my first taunt spike with Luigi! that was hilarious, my life is complete now

I still hate Ike <_< ugh smash


please Devious, turn off the items next time, or at least set it on low and turn the cheap ones off, like Pokeballs, Assist Trophies, Bumpers etc ._.


Edit:
yeah, I'm trying I'm trying, still need to get used to her


----------



## pheonix (Mar 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> lolmetaknight
> 
> meh, Green Greens... I just wanted to get that right, fucking stagekills D:
> still, it was pretty close... but then again lolmetaknight
> ...



Yeah that spike was pretty funny, last thing I expected. lol 

Fsamashes are okay if they're not popping up like candy. 

 I suck so much with metaknight it hurts. XD But it was hilarious when you tornadoed right into my fully charged smash attack. lol

Well when you get more used to her we'll have another sheik match so you can get your revenge. ^_^


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 10, 2009)

So how'd you like my random stage dives? -lol- I get bored sometimes, you'll have to forgive me.

That last match at the Wario thing though, holy... I SHOULDA WON! YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THE LAST OF ME! *falls into random grave with knife in chest*

And you talk about sucking _only_ with metaknight? You guys always walk all over me   I just can't win b/c I really suck, so it seems.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 10, 2009)

Volf said:


> So how'd you like my random stage dives? -lol- I get bored sometimes, you'll have to forgive me.
> 
> That last match at the Wario thing though, holy... I SHOULDA WON! YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THE LAST OF ME! *falls into random grave with knife in chest*
> 
> And you talk about sucking _only_ with metaknight? You guys always walk all over me   I just can't win b/c I really suck, so it seems.



I suck with ness, lucas, metaknight, bowser, peach, mario, sonic, snake, and pokemon trainer. I almost never use those characters and you're almost gareenteed a win if I pick them. lol You won a few matches so don't beat yourself up. It took me forever to get where I am today. Just keep practicing.

Also, I'm known to get quite lucky. Just ask cheese about that. lol The luckiest thing to ever happen is in my sig. It's almost exactly what happened in our match except way more funny.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm up for some matches now, just say and I'm online :3


----------



## Holsety (Mar 11, 2009)

asdshfsa

Yeah nevermind, can't play cuz of how super cool my wii is by not starting


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 11, 2009)

o_o?

not starting at all? or does the gamedisc don't start?


----------



## Holsety (Mar 11, 2009)

It turns on then goes off after like 6 seconds, maybe it's the power cord i'll steal my nephew's and check it


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 11, 2009)

well, I'm waiting online and made a room, join if you want to brawl


----------



## pheonix (Mar 11, 2009)

it's comcast crappy service most likely. Even my regular internet is running a little slow today.  T_T

i really want to brawl but it's just so laggy that I'll lose every match. That last one was pretty funny though for a slowmo fight. lol You still have that habit of running into fully charged smash attacks. XD

Ugh! I hate the wii remote so much.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 11, 2009)

A Yo, I am back and ready to kick some butt!


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Anybody wants to play just open a room.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 11, 2009)

I hate this controller so much. T_T I do smash attacks when I don't want to and can't do them when I need too. I'm getting so frustrated at this POS. 

Some of those matches where awesome though, good games.

And please people stock matches! If I wanted to play a 2 minute brawl I'd do a basic brawl. Also turn off all the BS weapons like pokeballs, bumpers, and such.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 11, 2009)

awesome matches pheonix
yeah I can't help it :<
Ike is driving me nuts with that

items suck, I can't say it enough, so please, PLEASE turn them off for fucks sake when you wanna face me or pheonix

same for time matches, everyone is focusing on the one with the highest percentage to get the kill <_<


well, I think Sheik is doing well so far, still a few little mistakes but that'll be fine


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 11, 2009)

So then, is it i ok if Brawl with you guys? I promise that I will turn off the items and stick with Stock Brawls.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 11, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> So then, is it i ok if Brawl with you guys? I promise that I will turn off the items and stick with Stock Brawls.



Yeah, I might not be playing for long cause I feel like smashing this controller into tiny pieces.

Hey cheese, how do you start out as sheik?

Sorry kuzooma, i gotta eat I'm starving.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry I could not put up a fight today pheonix. Before this I had my school work to do so I was a one hundred percent right now. Although, when friday hits I will be at my best, so look out!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 11, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Sorry I could not put up a fight today pheonix. Before this I had my school work to do so I was a one hundred percent right now. Although, when friday hits I will be at my best, so look out!



It's cool, I'll be on tomorrow some more but I'm done for the day. good games.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry for not responding right away those few days ago (I got hit by a wave of work from my Computer Science and Trig class), but I have decided to create that tourney. Read the following two tourney types and decide which one you guys like.


*1v1 Tourney*:

Rules:

- 3 stocks.
- The loser of a round is able to switch his character, the winning player must remain as the same character for the next round.
- Double Elimination. (Once the semi finals start, all continues are eliminated if a player has any)
- The winner of a match will be decided out of the best out of 3 fights (The semi finals and finals will be the best out of 5)
- No items.
- 5 maps will be used (Suggested by contestants and will be voted on).*
- Each match will have a 7 minute time limit as well as a ref being inside of the match to watch the activity of the players.
- Will be held on a Saturday in the early afternoon.
- Anything goes fighting (Edge gaurding/ fighting off the stage permitted)

Spoils

- TBA.

*2v2 Tourney*:

Rules:

- 4 stocks. (No share stock allowed)
- Double Elimination. (Once the semi finals start, all continues are eliminated if a player has any)
-- Also, if a persons partner is unable to participate in a fight, they will be given a computer ally. If the player has a continue left over, he/she is allowed to recruit a player from a eliminated team at the cost of sacrificing one of his/her continues if they still have one​ ​ - The winner of a match will be decided out of the best out of 3 fights (The semi finals and finals will be the best out of 5)
- No items.
- 5 maps will be used (Suggested by contestants and will be voted on).*
- Each match will have a 10 minute time limit.
- Will be held on a Saturday in the early afternoon.
- Anything goes fighting (Edge gaurding/ fighting off the stage permitted)
- You can choose your own teammate.**
- Outside player entries are permitted if and only if: **
1) You register that persons screen name on the entry thread (Name used in brawl matches). He/She must use that name through the entirety of the tournament. 
2) They play/ agree to the rules of the tourney.
3) You must know that person in real life.

Spoils

- TBA.


*The same map cannot be used more then once during each round.

** Subject to change depending on your opinion of it.


Comment on these two tourneys and *send me a private message*if you are willing to participate in this tourney. Make sure to include which tourney you want and what time you are available on Saturdays. *Post on this thread* *any suggestions/questions/concerns about both tourneys.* The rules will remain the same if no one sees any problem with them, so please post your thoughts of it here so your voice doesn't go unheard. If you guys want, I am more then willing to hold and manage both tourneys if you want to do both of them.

Also, post your suggestion for spoils here as well.


*March 14th is the last day for voting on what tourney will be held as well as suggestions for rule changes. The date and time of the tourney will also be created on March 15th. Registration for the tourney will take place on March 15th - March 18th. *


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Sorry for not responding right away those few days ago (I got hit by a wave of work from my Computer Science and Trig class), but I have decided to create that tourney. Read the following two tourney types and decide which one you guys like.
> 
> 
> *1v1 Tourney*:
> ...



The only thing I think is a little weird in th 1v1 tourny rules is the 7 minute time limit as most matches only last about 4 to 5 anyways, but I guess I can see how it'd make things a little more interesting.

The 2v2 tourny has 2 rules I don't really understand. Again the time limit and why no share stock? Other then that the rules for both sound awesome and if I can I'd like to participate in both if you decide to hold both.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 12, 2009)

The time limit rule is there to discourage "camping" as well as people who use delay characters (MK's cape teleport and Jigglypuff's off stage map floating). Also if I see anyone using delaying tactics with MK and jigglypuff when I am reffing a match, I will instantly end the match and count that as a loss for the violator.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> The time limit rule is there to discourage "camping" as well as people who use delay characters (MK's cape teleport and Jigglypuff's off stage map floating). Also if I see anyone using delaying tactics with MK and jigglypuff when I am reffing a match, I will instantly end the match and count that as a loss for the violator.



If the fight's lasting long cause the opponents are fighting there hardest with no camping or anything will there be some sort of leniency? Sometimes matches are just so epic they can't be finished in time.

Also: when you say Saturday in the early afternoon, what exactly do you mean cause we all live in different timezones. lol An estimated time of some form can let us all know roughly when it'll be an our area. For some it could be morning and others late at night.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 12, 2009)

The time limits are there to primarily ensure that we can get this tourney done within a set time limit. I would really like to get the entire tourney done in one day if at all possible. And besides, most fights that I have been in/seen only take 6 minutes at most to finish.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> The time limits are there to primarily ensure that we can get this tourney done within a set time limit. I would really like to get the entire tourney done in one day if at all possible. And besides, most fights that I have been in/seen only take 6 minutes at most to finish.



Oh okay, sounds good to me. (you'll probably edit your post by the time I post this) There's still the "in the early afternoon thing" to clear up. Even if you give a estimated time in your area we can see when it'll be in ours.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I plan to get a set date and time once I get an idea of who will be participating in the tourney. I put a link to the rules in my signature so if you ever want to reference them just click on that link.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Yeah, I plan to get a set date and time once I get an idea of who will be participating in the tourney. I put a link to the rules in my signature so if you ever want to reference them just click on that link.



Alrighty, I can't wait. Damn, now I'm getting all excited again. XD


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 12, 2009)

Just make sure to send in your vote for what tourney you want or if you want to have both take place. Oh and remember to send in the time that you are available on a Saturday.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Just make sure to send in your vote for what tourney you want or if you want to have both take place. Oh and remember to send in the time that you are available on a Saturday.



I vote for both tournys, but if it comes down to you only being able to hold one then the 2v2.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 12, 2009)

Remember, send it to me in a private message so I can keep track of peoples votes ^_~


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Remember, send it to me in a private message so I can keep track of peoples votes ^_~



Oops. lol Okay, I'll do that now then. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 12, 2009)

Alright, all done. Make sure to let the others in tomorrow about the tourney. I'm going to be gone till around 5 pm my time (Live in California). I might stop by online a little earlier, but I will have to see how my schedule is like tomorrow.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Alright, all done. Make sure to let the others in tomorrow about the tourney. I'm going to be gone till around 5 pm my time (Live in California). I might stop by online a little earlier, but I will have to see how my schedule is like tomorrow.



I'll let them all know, I already sent a PM to cheese and told him about the tournys. I also asked him if he wanted to be my partner, I'm sure me and him would make a killer team. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks phoenix. Oh and I'm also going to need ref's for the 1v1 tourney (If we have one), so if you're willing to help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Thanks phoenix. Oh and I'm also going to need ref's for the 1v1 tourney (If we have one), so if you're willing to help it would be much appreciated.



Sure I'll help, that's what I'm here for. ^_~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope this tourney gets more attention than the last one :<

I vote for 2v2, I'm already doing enough 1v1, so a little change won't hurt :3


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 12, 2009)

If you have any suggestions or concerns about the rules, make sure to post them here. (Btw the rules can be found on the link in my signature)


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

wow am I off today. D:


----------



## Soren Tylus (Mar 12, 2009)

As much as I want to be in the tourney, my schoolwork is piling up fast.  (3 simultaneous projects!  Who scheduled this crap?!)  

I may not be on for AWHILE with these projects suckig the life outa me, so good luck to those who fight and if possible; kick some arse for me!


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 12, 2009)

NEW RANDOM CHALLENGER!

Repiotou

Conditions: 
1 vs 1 3 Stock Matches
Random Stages
Comments on fight.

3, 2, 1, GO!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

Repiotou said:


> NEW RANDOM CHALLENGER!
> 
> Repiotou
> 
> ...



Sure I'll brawl ya, just add me cause I've added you already.

Good games cheese. I'm sorry for throwing you into that bomb on the bridge of elden but it was just the opportunity I was looking for. XD

I don't know what was with me in the first few matches, I was killing myself left and right. D: That last match was so one sided it hurt. lol

Oh and cheese, PM me who you think I should use in the tourny cause I use too many characters to decide myself. XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 12, 2009)

hehe, well that's a part of Brawl, being throwed into a bomb D:

great matches tho, some of them made me go blarghfrlgghgbll, especially Ike vs Kirby >_<

hah, now I tried to turn it around and charged my Smash, and got you 1 or 2 times as you ran right into it like I do it all the time >

you tried to bowsercide on the last match D:

well, what do you think of my Mario? I noticed today he became quite good


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> hehe, well that's a part of Brawl, being throwed into a bomb D:
> 
> great matches tho, some of them made me go blarghfrlgghgbll, especially Ike vs Kirby >_<
> 
> ...



I figured if I could do it so well with ganondorf I could with bowser too, it failed hard. 

Yeah he was pretty good, but I was fucking up left and right today. 90% of my wins where out of sheer luck and desperation. XD

And if you didn't see my edit, PM me who you think I should use in the tourny.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 12, 2009)

use your best o_o

Yoshi or Link maybe, or Ike?

I definately use Luigi


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> use your best o_o
> 
> Yoshi or Link maybe, or Ike?
> 
> I definately use Luigi



I don't have a best that's why I'm asking, I do differently everyday with the characters I use so I wanted to see who gave you the hardest challenge on average. I'll think about yoshi but link or ike sound like better candidates.

*And Repiotou, are you ganna add me so we can brawl? I'm waiting for you online. I can't wait forever you know.  Well like I said I can't wait forever, add me so next time you're on we can brawl. I don't know why you asked if you were just gonna leave. 
*


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 12, 2009)

_*I'M SORRY PHOENIX!*_ Didn't mean to run on you, and I know you'll never believe me, but I quit 'cause I had to pee really bad...  You were gonna win anyway, I shoulda left it on.

Can you forgive me pretty plz? I'll love u forever!


Also about the tourny... I'm clueless. I'll check the rules, but a 2 on 2 sounds nice at this point.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

Volf said:


> _*I'M SORRY PHOENIX!*_ Didn't mean to run on you, and I know you'll never believe me, but I quit 'cause I had to pee really bad...  You were gonna win anyway, I shoulda left it on.
> 
> Can you forgive me pretty plz? I'll love u forever!
> 
> ...



It's okay, though i was having a lot of fun knocking c falcon around with marth.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 12, 2009)

I only left the first time. I though it was u second time as revenge, when I changed name to lol? Thought u were getting me back, I didn't leave the second time, or the third. 

Was the other guy from this site and I missed something or was he just one of your outside friends? did he leave?

IDK, nice fights anyway though. I liked the 3 ikes and the xplosive boxes the best


----------



## Yoshistar (Mar 12, 2009)

If all goes well, I should be getting my Wii back sometime this weekend.  I won't be able to Brawl Tuesdays and Thursdays, though, as I have college courses on those days (hurray!).

So... yeah.  I can't wait to Brawl here again!  ^_^


----------



## pheonix (Mar 13, 2009)

Volf said:


> I only left the first time. I though it was u second time as revenge, when I changed name to lol? Thought u were getting me back, I didn't leave the second time, or the third.
> 
> Was the other guy from this site and I missed something or was he just one of your outside friends? did he leave?
> 
> IDK, nice fights anyway though. I liked the 3 ikes and the xplosive boxes the best



It was shitty comcasts fault, the net went down here for awhile so it knocked me offline. i had fun though I wish I coulda finished those matches. 



Yoshistar said:


> If all goes well, I should be getting my Wii back sometime this weekend.  I won't be able to Brawl Tuesdays and Thursdays, though, as I have college courses on those days (hurray!).
> 
> So... yeah.  I can't wait to Brawl here again!  ^_^



Sweet! I can't wait to brawl ya again, it's been awhile. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 13, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> If all goes well, I should be getting my Wii back sometime this weekend.  I won't be able to Brawl Tuesdays and Thursdays, though, as I have college courses on those days (hurray!).
> 
> So... yeah.  I can't wait to Brawl here again!  ^_^


o_o

YOSHHHHHHHHHSHSHSHSHSHHSHSHSHSHSHSHHSHHHHHHHHHHHHSHSH

D:


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (Mar 13, 2009)

can i play some matches against you lot i need the practice.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 14, 2009)

Ah well. I spend too much time in CoD 4 trying to hit that max prestige. Then there's my novel, my work on drawings, ridiculous school work  It never ends. I'm looking for a partner for the 2v2 though. Anybody?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 14, 2009)

For whoever it may concern: I will not be playing for a few days cause I'm horrifically sick. I hope I get better soon cause I can't take this pain anymore, it's so fucking horrible. >.<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 14, 2009)

aww man, get well soon :<


----------



## pheonix (Mar 15, 2009)

Update: I'm still a little sick but I'm home now. (for those who don't know that means no wii for me) When I find out when the tournament will be held I'll be back before then. Can't wait to brawl you all again and there better be more activity in here when I get back. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 15, 2009)

damn, I was about to ask for some matches, but you have no Wii :<

how am I supposed to waste my time until I get really tired? D:


----------



## pheonix (Mar 15, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> damn, I was about to ask for some matches, but you have no Wii :<
> 
> how am I supposed to waste my time until I get really tired? D:



You could get on YIM and chat with me seeing as you're never on YIM. XD

I'll be back before you know it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You could get on YIM and chat with me seeing as you're never on YIM. XD
> 
> I'll be back before you know it.



I can't, I'm on mah Wii... DX


----------



## pheonix (Mar 15, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I can't, I'm on mah Wii... DX



lol it's okay, just make sure you do enough practicing while I'm gone. I'll need to catch up on my practice when I have access to a wii.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 15, 2009)

well actually I haven't brawled since Friday, and I don't know for how long this pass lasts, either when I'm really bored and have nothing better to do (which won't be the case due to MASSIVE TEST WEEK, Physics, Chemistry, Maths and Computer Programming, yay me) and it's no fun beating up lvl 9 CPUs, or when someone asks here in this thread and I haven't missed him by hours...

:<


----------



## pheonix (Mar 15, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> well actually I haven't brawled since Friday, and I don't know for how long this pass lasts, either when I'm really bored and have nothing better to do (which won't be the case due to MASSIVE TEST WEEK, Physics, Chemistry, Maths and Computer Programming, yay me) and it's no fun beating up lvl 9 CPUs, or when someone asks here in this thread and I haven't missed him by hours...
> 
> :<



Yeah, we need to get more brawlers here. This used to be a big thing but now it seems it's always the same people. Now that I'm gone I was the one using this thread the most. lol I hope it doesn't die while I'm gone. D: We also need some better players as much as an asshole as I sound. I think we chased everyone away cause they almost always lose. XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 15, 2009)

yeah, I miss Sili :<

Yosh, Ros 'n Rob also :<


----------



## pheonix (Mar 15, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, I miss Sili :<
> 
> Yosh, Ros 'n Rob also :<



Ever since the last 2v2 tournament I saw Rob once, we had an epic as hell match and then I never saw him online again. Yosh said he's coming back soon. ^_^ I miss silibus too. T_T Who's Ros? Don't think I've played him yet though it seems he's never around so I may never get the chance. And what ever happened to Huey too? All these people disappearing, it sucks.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be on in a bit.

Hey Pheonix, I have a replay of a 1vs1 match I think we played. Not too sure, it was Mario and Marth, beat you with a dashing up-smash in SD after going 2 minutes without us getting KO'd(Lmao, 150% for both of us). Was an epic match.

Also, the name ANGEL didn't happen to appear as an opponent, did it?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 16, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> I'll be on in a bit.
> 
> Hey Pheonix, I have a replay of a 1vs1 match I think we played. Not too sure, it was Mario and Marth, beat you with a dashing up-smash in SD after going 2 minutes without us getting KO'd(Lmao, 150% for both of us). Was an epic match.
> 
> Also, the name ANGEL didn't happen to appear as an opponent, did it?



I'm 20 miles away from a wii. lol sorry. XD

I play so many matches I can't remember, everything kinda merges together after awhile. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Ever since the last 2v2 tournament I saw Rob once, we had an epic as hell match and then I never saw him online again. Yosh said he's coming back soon. ^_^ I miss silibus too. T_T Who's Ros? Don't think I've played him yet though it seems he's never around so I may never get the chance. And what ever happened to Huey too? All these people disappearing, it sucks.


her

look on the first page, the real name's TÃ¦farÃ³s, she plays a really sick Lucas 'n Ness
yeah, I wonder what's with Huey too


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 16, 2009)

anyone up for some matches?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 16, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> her
> 
> look on the first page, the real name's TÃ¦farÃ³s, she plays a really sick Lucas 'n Ness
> yeah, I wonder what's with Huey too



Oops. lol

Lucas and Ness are my weakness. D: She probably would've pounded me like Yosh. XD

Oh and Cheese, we need to PM Lucario and tell him we are a team for the tournament so he'll put us on the list. That's if you still trust me as a good partner even though I'm away for a few days.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 16, 2009)

why should I give you up as my partner just because you haven't played Brawl for a few days xD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 16, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> why should I give you up as my partner just because you haven't played Brawl for a few days xD



lol I'm just double checking before I send a PM to lucario saying we're officially a team for the tourny. ^_^ I wont disappoint ya.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't suppose anyone is up for some matches now

but in case, I'm up, just tell me and I'll get online


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry, i cant play yet... i tried today but it made me all dizzy again >.<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 17, 2009)

:<


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

I feel so bad for you cheese.  I'll be back soon I swear. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't wait :]=


----------



## Infinity (Mar 18, 2009)

New Brawl discovery by me.

There is another factor about Lucario's Aura that isn't really considered... The Aura damage increase beyond 75% slows down, also all moves I've tested thus far get a boost at 75%. Many of Lucario's Aura based moves have what I like to call "Aura Growth Lag" meaning it takes awhile for it to even start increasing much (ex. his Up Tilt doesn't increase in a full percent of damage until 45%). Some of the growth rates below 75% are rather strange, but it seems the ones after 75% are rather predictable.

Since some people like details... I tested this on in Training Mode (no move degradation, yay) on a character at 0% (healed after every move test). I did not include every little .1% of an increase because that would take me alone probably over two days non-stop (I love Smash, but that is ridiculous).

Other Data Interpretations
As you may already know 170% is the damage cap for Lucario's Aura (not like you'll always be surviving past that point anyway). The power of Lucario's moves at best double when he's at even stock with his opponent.

Did you know that Lucario's second Jab doesn't even do 3% when he's at 170%? You guys might want to consider just using A->Force Palm over AA->Force Palm because of less risk and it almost does negligible damage.

If tl;dr when you hit 75% with Lucario go to town damaging your opponent.

Graph 1 (I'll finish this up when I get some time, this took hours to compile)

(FA is seeing this before Smashboards *audience laughter*)

Also... er hi my FA has my Brawl FC, let me know if ya want to dance.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 18, 2009)

very interesting, I already try to kill him as soon as possible xP

you're actually active on the smashboards too?

oh and may I add your code on the first page?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 18, 2009)

Infinity said:


> New Brawl discovery by me.
> 
> There is another factor about Lucario's Aura that isn't really considered... The Aura damage increase beyond 75% slows down, also all moves I've tested thus far get a boost at 75%. Many of Lucario's Aura based moves have what I like to call "Aura Growth Lag" meaning it takes awhile for it to even start increasing much (ex. his Up Tilt doesn't increase in a full percent of damage until 45%). Some of the growth rates below 75% are rather strange, but it seems the ones after 75% are rather predictable.
> 
> ...



lol the funny thing is most of the stuff you stated I already know. I didn't know about the second jab thing though, lol 2 damage. XD I survive a good ways with him but he's not one of my best so I'll just stick to my own characters and play him for fun.  Thanks for the tips on how to fight him and what to expect from most players when they play as him.

Edit: Hi cheese. =) it's Wednesday already, getting close to d-day.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 18, 2009)

d-day?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 18, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> d-day?



The tournys coming. It's what they used to say before war ya know, doomsday. But yeah, you must be pretty bored, has anyone played you the past few days?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 18, 2009)

nope, but I played solo yesterday


----------



## pheonix (Mar 18, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> nope, but I played solo yesterday



That must have been awfully easy, I'm pretty bored not playing SSBB for like 4 hours a day. I'm about to hook my 64 to my LCD tv and play some jetforce gemini in awesome vision. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah lol, 3 stocked those lvl 9 CPUs even with Sheik :|


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 18, 2009)

The tourney is officially set up. Click on the link in my signature to view the thread. I may delay the start of the tourney to next week just because I haven't been active these past few days (stupid classes =( )


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 19, 2009)

it's better like this because I'm not available this weekend


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 20, 2009)

back on again; busy this weekend tho


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 21, 2009)

In the mood to play a few rounds, FC is in the sig if you haven't added me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 21, 2009)

is anyone up for some matches? I need some without moaning about:
-that I'm a cheater
-dodgeing
-Luigi's Up B
-that I punish
-DI
-cheating (they blame my Wavebird for it, they think I saved cheats on it lol, until I hand it to them and still beat them xD)
-did I mention cheating?
-knowing each character's moves
-rolling behind them and then attack (the funniest one my friends brought up today)
-setting up combos (see knowing each move)
-waiting for opponents, or forcing them to approach (hell, one of my friends plays Toon Link, the approach-forcing machine xD) 
-using lame moves, like Luigis Up B and Fsmash...


that's, according to my friends, the reason I'm winning against them, it's not like they can't block or dodge, or do any of the things listed above D: they won't admit that I'm better xD

but then again, I have my fun calling them freaks and cheaters on GH ._.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> is anyone up for some matches? I need some without moaning about:
> -that I'm a cheater
> -dodgeing
> -Luigi's Up B
> ...



This sounds like some people I know. lol I hope you find someone to play cause since the tourny's postponed I'm staying home a little longer.(probably till Wednesday or Thursday or when I run out of food XD) I can't wait to get back but until then back to my 64 games.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 21, 2009)

pheonix said:


> This sounds like some people I know. lol I hope you find someone to play cause since the tourny's postponed I'm staying home a little longer.(probably till Wednesday or Thursday or when I run out of food XD) I can't wait to get back but until then back to my 64 games.



oh good, my last test this term is on Wednesday, so I'll have plenty of time them

try beating Paper Mario without spending points in HP and FP each level up D:


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh good, my last test this term is on Wednesday, so I'll have plenty of time them
> 
> try beating Paper Mario without spending points in HP and FP each level up D:



I don't have paper mario anymore but I've made it pretty far doing that. I lost my copy during the big move about 2 years ago.  Also playing through Zelda games without collecting extra hearts. XD I love challenges like that.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 21, 2009)

hardcore x3

aw man, I want to play PM now, I love the music on the road to Toad Town at the beginning xD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> hardcore x3
> 
> aw man, I want to play PM now, I love the music on the road to Toad Town at the beginning xD



I do too but I have Mario RPG to get me by.  I wish I still had all my games, I miss them. T_T


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I do too but I have Mario RPG to get me by.  I wish I still had all my games, I miss them. T_T



So get an emulator? >.>

Also... I am a brawler!  

my FC is 4811-6680-8150
Just pm me for an add and a match... I literally do nothing all day except school... ;~;... Oh yeah... I almost forgot.. I love challenges and I will most likely lose! xD I live in Ohio >.> So if you are far away.. It might lag e.e

See!




Click here to level up my card!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 22, 2009)

is anyone up for some matches right now?

I'm adding your code Chyuu


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> is anyone up for some matches right now?
> 
> I'm adding your code Chyuu



Sure... Let me snag your code from... Where ever >.>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 22, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Sure... Let me snag your code from... Where ever >.>


first page D:

give me 5 min and I'm on


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 22, 2009)

lol great and funny games Chyuu D:

I need a break, I'm maybe up later again


----------



## pheonix (Mar 22, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> So get an emulator? >.>



I'm not gonna get a 64 emulator. They take too much space and they're sketchy at best.

So we got some fresh meat in here finally.  I can't wait to play ya but I'm currently away. Hope I get to play you when I get back. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 23, 2009)

anyone up for some matches?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey cheese, I'll be gone for a few days but I'll be here for the tournament. I wont be online much and I wont have my laptop so PM me what color we're going to be and what stages to pick ASAP. I'll have limited access to computers till my dad comes back and I can get my laptop out of the house. The bad news out of all this is I'll be cutting it close so I wont have time to practice, I'll be coming back on Saturday around 11:00 AM my time. (which is 2 hours before the tournament begins) I might be able to get some practice before the start if things don't change at all. Don't worry, I wont let ya down.  See you online on Saturday. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 26, 2009)

is anyone up right now?


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Calling all Brawlers!!! I am ready for some Brawl, who wants in?


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm up for anyone. (^_^)

*Smash Bros. Brawl Friend Code*
4125-0936-8540

Bring it!!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 29, 2009)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> I'm up for anyone. (^_^)
> 
> *Smash Bros. Brawl Friend Code*
> 4125-0936-8540
> ...



I'll be back in a few days to brawl, hope you're still around. ^_^


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Mar 29, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'll be back in a few days to brawl, hope you're still around. ^_^


I'll be here and if you like I can add you just to be sure. (^_^)


----------



## pheonix (Mar 29, 2009)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> I'll be here and if you like I can add you just to be sure. (^_^)



Go ahead and add me, I'll add you when I get back and we'll brawl. I can't wait to see what you can do. ^_^ I'm usually up for matches anytime but I'm away and pretty busy too.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Mar 29, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Go ahead and add me, I'll add you when I get back and we'll brawl. I can't wait to see what you can do. ^_^ I'm usually up for matches anytime but I'm away and pretty busy too.


 Its no problem, i understand. (^_^)


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Mar 30, 2009)

Would anyone like to brawl right now? I've got time right now. (^_^)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 30, 2009)

*sighs*
oh well, it won't hurt if I ask... I have no expectations, but I'm up for a few matches


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> *sighs*
> oh well, it won't hurt if I ask... I have no expectations, but I'm up for a few matches


  I'll take you on. (^_^) here is my code

*Smash Bros. Brawl Friend Code
*4125-0936-8540

~*Jorge the Wolfdog*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 30, 2009)

oh great, mine is on the first page :3

I'm on in 10 min


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh great, mine is on the first page :3
> 
> I'm on in 10 min


 
Cool, are you Cheese(Jekyl) btw?

~*Jorge the Wolfdog*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 30, 2009)

hah, fun matches, I enjoyed them :3

but I would enjoy them even more without items :< I hate them, Timers and Baseballbats are deadly xD


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> hah, fun matches, I enjoyed them :3
> 
> but I would enjoy them even more without items :< I hate them, Timers and Baseballbats are deadly xD


 Good matches and I can tell and you got lucky on the last match.  (^_^) Work time for me now, blah. Fight you soon.

~*Jorge the Wolfdog*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 30, 2009)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> Good matches and I can tell and you got lucky on the last match.  (^_^) Work time for me now, blah. Fight you soon.
> 
> ~*Jorge the Wolfdog*



I hope so, you're Diddy is neat :3

yeah, lucky, but hilarious
pheonix and I have lots of such funny situations D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone up?


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 1, 2009)

lucky, oh man, if I didn't have that stupid lag when I played I'd win a lot more! >: (

I always feel like my controller is being sluggish online, not responding well to my commands. I figured out that I was lagging so much just a couple months ago. I'm gonna try to get on tomorrow, just performed Rock Lobster live at my school talent show (LOL) practices and work kept me so busy, and b/c of stress I've been sick a lot lately. Hope somebody can play?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 2, 2009)

anyone up right now?


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm fixing to get online right now. Up for brawling anyone who currently has me added.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 3, 2009)

I should be able to play tommorow, I'm making my way back up north in the afternoon. Hopefully I get some time to play but I wont be able to say I'm up cause I don't have my laptop. If you want to play me just try to be online the same time I am, though that seems like it may not work out the way I want it to. Hope to see someone on tommorow. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 3, 2009)

well, I'm online, if anyone wants to play


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 3, 2009)

Cheesewulf, even without button-lag, you're hard to beat.
Lmao, lucky knee with CF wins me the match. That match was epic.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm online for whoever wants to play me but I'm jumping off the computer so ta ta for now.

Disregard this, I'm online but can't play till the tourny starts. tv got taken for now.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 4, 2009)

Open right now until tourney in 2 hours.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 4, 2009)

great matches pheonix

I need to sleep, see ya tomorrow :3


----------



## pheonix (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> great matches pheonix
> 
> I need to sleep, see ya tomorrow :3



Yeah, though you won most of the matches. I don't know why I did so well with pit in that first match, I have my moments I guess. lol I also have my gamecube controller now (that's not broken at all) so I'll start doing better.  See you online tomorrow. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm up for some matches now :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 6, 2009)

I hope someone is up for some matches in the next few hours


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Apr 6, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I hope someone is up for some matches in the next few hours


  I'm up for a while if you still want to battle.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 6, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I hope someone is up for some matches in the next few hours


Getting on shortly.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 6, 2009)

great matches Jorge :3

sorry Devious, I should have made the room, so you could fight us, haven't you added Jorge?


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Apr 7, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> great matches Jorge :3
> 
> sorry Devious, I should have made the room, so you could fight us, haven't you added Jorge?


  You too Chessewulf, your just getting lucky each time. 

I'm up for another one if anyone is interested. I can play until 5:00 pm, then its off to work for me.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Apr 7, 2009)

I feel like playing a few matches. Sorry for being a snob, but one on one only please. Anyone feel free to add my FC. (in my sig)


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Apr 7, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I feel like playing a few matches. Sorry for being a snob, but one on one only please. Anyone feel free to add my FC. (in my sig)


  its alright with me. (^_^) My code is at the first page.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry for not being on, Got to hang out with a friend I haven't seen in awhile. Really busy, be back as soon as possible. God damn real life interfering with shit. lol


----------



## pheonix (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm up for some matches anytime right now, need to blow of some steam. I'll be on for a little bit, just post here if you want a challenge tonight.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Apr 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm up for some matches anytime right now, need to blow of some steam. I'll be on for a little bit, just post here if you want a challenge tonight.


  I'm up for a bit if you want.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 7, 2009)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> I'm up for a bit if you want.


 

alright, I'll get your FC off the first page if it''s not there then just post it here. See you online. ^_^

Edit: I'm pretty drunk and depressed so if I play really crappy I'm sorry, just need to blow off some steam.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Apr 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> alright, I'll get your FC off the first page if it''s not there then just post it here. See you online. ^_^
> 
> Edit: I'm pretty drunk and depressed so if I play really crappy I'm sorry, just need to blow off some steam.


 Alright, see you there. (^_^)


----------



## pheonix (Apr 7, 2009)

it says your friend code is incorrect, post it in your next post.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Apr 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> it says your friend code is incorrect, post it in your next post.


 It should work but here it is again

4125-0936-8540

Hope it works.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 8, 2009)

Good matches jorge, I'll do better next time. I was a little off do to the fact that I'm drunk as hell. lol That last match was really close but you got me in the end. hope to fight you again soon, you're really good. ^_^


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Apr 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Good matches jorge, I'll do better next time. I was a little off do to the fact that I'm drunk as hell. lol That last match was really close but you got me in the end. hope to fight you again soon, you're really good. ^_^


 Your were OFF!!! I could barely win a match against you. These were good battle although I'm kinda of hurt since i couldn't beat a guy who is drunk and I got lucky on the last match. (^_^) Till next time.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 8, 2009)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> Your were OFF!!! I could barely win a match against you. These were good battle although I'm kinda of hurt since i couldn't beat a guy who is drunk and I got lucky on the last match. (^_^) Till next time.


 
Maybe I play better when I'm drunk. lol But I wasn't playing too off so don't feel too bad. I know you started getting better in the later matches so I'm glad I gave you good practice. Thanks for letting me blow of some steam, a lot happened tonight that I'm not happy about but playing you mad me feel a lot better. Thanks. ^_^


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Apr 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Maybe I play better when I'm drunk. lol But I wasn't playing too off so don't feel too bad. I know you started getting better in the later matches so I'm glad I gave you good practice. Thanks for letting me blow of some steam, a lot happened tonight that I'm not happy about but playing you mad me feel a lot better. Thanks. ^_^


 Glad I can help. (^_^) Next time I will be better so until then. WHOO!!!


----------



## pheonix (Apr 8, 2009)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> Glad I can help. (^_^) Next time I will be better so until then. WHOO!!!


 
Until next time.  Can't wait. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 8, 2009)

*sigh*
wow you're still up? I just woke up <_<


----------



## pheonix (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> *sigh*
> wow you're still up? I just woke up <_<


 
Something really fucked up happened tonight and I'm really depressed and drinking. If you want a few matches let me know cause I'm online right now. I got a friends laptop so I'm on the Wii and FA at the same time. ^_^ No YIM thought which honestly I need right now.  I might just download it without her permision just too talk t0o someone.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 8, 2009)

does it have Skype?

anyways, I added you there


----------



## pheonix (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> does it have Skype?


 
No but I'm downloading Yim right now. Give me a sec and I'll be on. I really need to talk to someone.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 8, 2009)

Her firewall settings are prohibiting me from installing YIM onto her laptop.  The only way I can talk is through PMs. T_T


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 8, 2009)

okay, I'm already online

Edit: oh... :<


----------



## pheonix (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay, I'm already online
> 
> Edit: oh... :<


 
I'm not gonna change her firewall settings cause I've done that before on someone else comp and thay wheren't too happy about it. I wish I had my laptop right now cause I'm freaking just a little. PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 8, 2009)

lets brawl a bit


----------



## pheonix (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> lets brawl a bit


 
I'm getting on now. Don't mind if I'm eratic and random, I'm pretty pissed. lol


----------



## pheonix (Apr 8, 2009)

good games cheese, I was a little eratic but some of those matches where epic. Thanks for the matches, I REALLY needed it. I let off some steam that really needed to be released.

Edit: You might find me online on the wii randomly but I'm dissapering for awhile, too much shit at once. Can't wait to be back to brawl you all.


----------



## Typh (Apr 9, 2009)

I should really start to play this again.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a couple of hours to spend, who wants to brawl? Anyone?


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 9, 2009)

That was some epic brawling guy. I can't believe I won half the matches I did.


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (Apr 10, 2009)

hi can i join in with the brawl here is my friend code if any one wants it 
4382-4699-6631


----------



## Dimitrio Vetarona (Apr 10, 2009)

Is there room on this forum for one more Luigi?
Here's my Friend Code:  0216-6975-5017


----------



## pheonix (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm online looking for some matches, anyone wanna brawl at all? I'm not gonna be here on the forum for long so hurry up and respond. XD


----------



## pheonix (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone up for some matches? HA HA! Double post.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking to play a few rounds, FC is in sig. 3 stocks, 7:00 minute stock time limit, no items please.


----------



## Yoshistar (Apr 15, 2009)

...I'm hating myself right now.  XD  I had lent my copy of Brawl to my friend, and two days later I get my Wii back from my cousin.  Now I have to wait even _more_ since said friend is in another town for Spring Break.  -_-

Damnit, I wanna Brawl someone here!  Even if I lose!


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (Apr 15, 2009)

any one want to brawl


----------



## pheonix (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm up for some matches, post here and let me know. I'm really board.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 16, 2009)

I see you online cheese. ^_^ Want to have a few matches? It's been awhile.

I have to get off the comp now. I see you're brawling but I'll see if you want to brawl me after. ^_^


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have some homework to do but I will be back later about 7:30 PM. If anyone wants to brawl with me just say the word.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm back again waiting for someone to brawl with me! 

"How got next!? I'm just gettin strated!" Quote from Def Jam Fight For New York.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Just wait for a another brawl... umm... where is everybody?


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 21, 2009)

So who up for a Brawl?


----------



## pheonix (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't see much activity here anymore and it saddens me. Get more people and I'll play everyday like I used to.

Also: Where's cheese? I haven't played him in like 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Apr 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I don't see much activity here anymore and it saddens me. Get more people and I'll play everyday like I used to.




Sorry I haven't been here in awhile.  My excuse is that school is ending and they want my resume and reel ready (when they gave me no help on setting either up) so I have been really swamped.  (Also I'll be heading to FCN this weekend, my first con, so I really have no time to myself)

When school finally ends at the end of May, I will definately be showing up here more often.  Till then, I guess I'm just a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Also: Where's cheese? I haven't played him in like 2 weeks or so.


I'm still here, but you won't see me as much as usual
I don't stay up long enough to fight you, sorry I just can't afford more lack of sleep this term like the terms before :\

I'm playing more Mario Kart the past few weeks


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 22, 2009)

i really need to start playing again... my wii is geting all dusty^^
maybe ill be online in a few hours, ill write once im ready to play!


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 22, 2009)

I maybe able to play today, but I have homework to do so I won't be able to play to this evening.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 22, 2009)

Soren Tylus said:


> Sorry I haven't been here in awhile.  My excuse is that school is ending and they want my resume and reel ready (when they gave me no help on setting either up) so I have been really swamped.  (Also I'll be heading to FCN this weekend, my first con, so I really have no time to myself)
> 
> When school finally ends at the end of May, I will definately be showing up here more often.  Till then, I guess I'm just a figment of your imagination.



No need to be sorry, I was just curious cause this place use to be so active and now I barely see anyone at all. School and getting a job are way more important then playing a silly game. Hope everything goes well for ya. ^_^



Cheesewulf said:


> I'm still here, but you won't see me as much as usual
> I don't stay up long enough to fight you, sorry I just can't afford more lack of sleep this term like the terms before :\
> 
> I'm playing more Mario Kart the past few weeks



Yeah, I do wake up pretty late now. I'll try and wake up earlier and see if you're up for some matches. I'm up pretty early today so I know I need to be awake a lot earlier then this to catch you online. lol Good luck on your terms and I hope I get to have a few matches with you before I return to my house soon. ^_^

Anyone up now? let me know.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 22, 2009)

I will take that offer!


----------



## pheonix (Apr 22, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I will take that offer!



Alright, I'll be on in a few. I gotta reconnect the Wii cause things got disconnected, it'll only take a minute. See you on. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm not really in a mood for Brawl


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sweet I will make a room in the mean time.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Good game Pheonix, that was the most fun I had all day!


----------



## pheonix (Apr 22, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm not really in a mood for Brawl







Kuzooma1 said:


> Good game Pheonix, that was the most fun I had all day!



That was fun, been awhile since I played you. I laughed when I SD'd with zelda. XD Good games. Saved the one with pikachu vs R.O.B. ^_^


----------



## Yoshistar (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm once again available for Brawls!  

...except for Tuesdays and Thursdays; I have college classes to take on those days.

I may have gotten rusty, though.  Ah, well.  Just shout out if anyone wants to Brawl!  ^_^


----------



## pheonix (Apr 23, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm once again available for Brawls!
> 
> ...except for Tuesdays and Thursdays; I have college classes to take on those days.
> 
> I may have gotten rusty, though. Ah, well. Just shout out if anyone wants to Brawl! ^_^


 
Well I'll try to be on tom...I mean Friday. I haven't played you in so long. You used to kick my ass in the days. lol Can't wait to play ya again. ^_^ Still have you on my friends list Mr. Stone sheet clippers. :razz: Hope you're on on Friday.


----------



## Yoshistar (Apr 23, 2009)

I've got an hour before school starts.  Anyone up for a match or two?

Time's up for now.  I'll be back at around 2 PM central.


----------



## Yoshistar (Apr 26, 2009)

Apparently I seemed to have killed the topic.

Did something happen of which I'm not aware of?  And why is pheonix banned?!  D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 26, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Did something happen of which I'm not aware of?


most of the active Brawlers aren't as active anymore, Silibus is gone, I haven't seen Ros for months, and Rob either. I am a victim of the timezones, as I already said, I cannot afford more lack of sleep this term, so I'm not as long/often on as I usually do :\

and all the newfags are only good for 1 fight....



> And why is pheonix banned?!  D:


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=40984&page=3

<_<


----------



## SashaDarkCloud (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey there!

I am going to be an active Brawler for awhile. I usually go on at least once a day. Here is my Brawl Code.

0860-9637-7233


----------



## Yoshistar (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay, I've added your code!  Mine's on my sig, just in case (or glance at the topic's first page; your choice).

I'll be available for the rest of tonight, if anyone wants to go a few rounds.

Though I'd like to make aware there might be some lag on my side... mom's hogging the Net again.  -__-


----------



## SashaDarkCloud (Apr 26, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Okay, I've added your code!  Mine's on my sig, just in case (or glance at the topic's first page; your choice).
> 
> I'll be available for the rest of tonight, if anyone wants to go a few rounds.
> 
> Though I'd like to make aware there might be some lag on my side... mom's hogging the Net again.  -__-



Sorry I couldn't be on tonight. I had to do some things in my new room so I had to unplug my Wii and even my TV. I should have it back tomorrow night, but I might not have a computer. Mainly cause my laptop has been getting weird errors and it needs a new battery. So, we will see how it goes. I am really looking forward to a match with you ^^.


----------



## SashaDarkCloud (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, for any an all Brawl players... I am online now. Now is 5:29 EST. My friend code is here, just add me and we will get rocking. For faster results, contact me on Yim. It is trinityburningwitches.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 28, 2009)

It's a very sad thing when the Wii gets sold and your copy of SSBB gets sold with it so I wont ever be playing with the code I have now. Erase me from the list and if this thread is still around when I get a wii for myself I'll let you know. I'll miss playing all of you.

and cheese, I wish I could've had a few more matches with you before my friend decided to be a prick. Have fun all and good luck in all your matches.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 29, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's a very sad thing when the Wii gets sold and your copy of SSBB gets sold with it so I wont ever be playing with the code I have now. Erase me from the list and if this thread is still around when I get a wii for myself I'll let you know. I'll miss playing all of you.
> 
> and cheese, I wish I could've had a few more matches with you before my friend decided to be a prick. Have fun all and good luck in all your matches.


oh shi- 
that sucks, I just planned to stay up a bit longer to fight you tonight, since 1st of May is comming... :<

I hope you get your own till Pentecost-Holiday :<
(I must warn you, I improved much, due to my joining in a clan :3)

Edit: updated the List
@OllzTheCheetah:
you'll never mess with my Luigi >:3


----------



## pheonix (Apr 29, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh shi-
> that sucks, I just planned to stay up a bit longer to fight you tonight, since 1st of May is comming... :<
> 
> I hope you get your own till Pentecost-Holiday :<
> ...



I've improved a lot to but my skills will start to fall unless I find a way to get another wii and a new wireless router. My ganondorf was becoming so awesomely epic. I'll let you know when I get set up and I'll post my new code when I get it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 29, 2009)

I hope you get one some time soon
can't wait to shoryuken you after such a long time D:


----------



## pheonix (Apr 29, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I hope you get one some time soon
> can't wait to shoryuken you after such a long time D:



Well then that's more of an incentive to keep this thread alive and active till I make a comeback. I think that we scared a lot of the new people away after fighting them. lol I've had a few people say I should go easier on them and things like that...I miss it. XD


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks for adding me to the list 

im up for some matches but its 9:00pm over here


----------



## Yoshistar (Apr 30, 2009)

^If it's alright, mind if I play a few rounds with you?


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (Apr 30, 2009)

yh ok im not that good though


----------



## Yoshistar (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not the best either, but I'll try not to use Lucas then.

I'm on now.  ^^


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (May 1, 2009)

im up for some matches if anyone is on


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 1, 2009)

Well...many moons have passed since I was last on Brawl...or FA for that matter. But I'm ready for some more brawling!!! 

My code is: 0001-4625-5616

I've added a lot of the first codes listed before realizing I wouldn't have enough room for everyone. So  I then just added codes from the most recent posters. So yeeeeeeah....

Anyone feel like brawling? o.o


----------



## Yoshistar (May 1, 2009)

^I'll add your code in a bit, then.  I could use some matches.


----------



## pheonix (May 1, 2009)

Lunar Fox said:


> Well...many moons have passed since I was last on Brawl...or FA for that matter. But I'm ready for some more brawling!!!
> 
> My code is: 0001-4625-5616
> 
> ...



Since I was a recent poster I think it would be good to tell you my code is useless cause of a series of unfortunate events so if you added me you might as well erase me. I thought I say something just in case, don't want my name taking up space. lol


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 1, 2009)

Yay ^^ I do beilive you are one of the ones I added Yosh =o



pheonix said:


> Since I was a recent poster I think it would be good to tell you my code is useless cause of a series of unfortunate events so if you added me you might as well erase me. I thought I say something just in case, don't want my name taking up space. lol


Heh, I looked and all it had was place holder =p so i didn't bother adding that lol;


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 1, 2009)

and a room is up for those who are interested  ^^


----------



## Yoshistar (May 1, 2009)

Accursed lag... sorry about it.  x__x


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 1, 2009)

heh, don't worry about it =p


----------



## Yoshistar (May 1, 2009)

Great matches!  Some of 'em were pretty hilarious.  Stupid monster fish killing us both... XD

Hope to Brawl you again sometime!  Right now, my mind needs a little rest. ^^  Scratch that, another friends wants to fight me.  x_x  Heheh...


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 1, 2009)

Yeah it was fun. And yeah...stupid fishy =p. And ok ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 2, 2009)

okay guys

I just started to update the whole first post, the introduction text was still the same from when Sili left, that was in early January
I edited that so newcomers aren't so confused (WHO'S SILI?!)

plus, I started to think of new ideas, like mark active Brawlers with their best/favourite character
Kuzooma, your's is Bowser right?
Markings will look like this:





















 etc.
(just a few examples. don't worry, I have them all)

also, it's a shame that possibly 90% on the list I only fought once, then they never show up again (ok, not everyone can play all day, and are (still) obsessed with this game :\)
NEED MOAR ACTIVE BRAWLERS!
I'll try to be more active too

I would be thankfull if everyone could tell me his/her fav. character



Cheese over and out.

(Edit: a little note for newcomers, don't expect me to be online when you ask late (your time), notice I live in Europe and I'm already 6-9 hours in advance, but whenever you see me online here, just ask and I'll be up for some matches (I don't lag, ask pheonix ;3)


----------



## Yoshistar (May 2, 2009)

Ooh, tough decision.  I suppose I'll go with Lucas, then.  XD

And I'm always available unless something comes up, in which case I'll make it known.  I subscribed to this topic and I'm always on MSN, so if anyone wants to Brawl let me know.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 2, 2009)

I'll take that chance :3
you're up for some matches right now? I just hope my Disc doesn't bitch around like it did at a friend few hours ago. I tried to get it working for at least 1,5 hours <_<

I just can let my Cleaner.Disc do it's work and then try it :\


----------



## Yoshistar (May 2, 2009)

Sure!  I'll be online in a few!  ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 2, 2009)

ok, I'll need a few minutes, gotta set up my Wii D:

cya then (I'm offline here, but I'll post if I can't get online due to my disc)


----------



## Yoshistar (May 2, 2009)

Okie-dokey.  Take your time; I made a room.

S'been a while since we Brawled.  Hopefully the disc works.  o_o


----------



## Yoshistar (May 2, 2009)

(Sorry for the double-post!  ^^')

Fantastic matches, Cheese!  ^__^
Sorry I had to call it quits; mom came home and jumped on the computer right away.  It was starting to cause lag.

Can't wait to Brawl ya again sometime!  :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 2, 2009)

hehe, it's okay :3

you haven't changed at all :3 still some lucky scenes here and there, but your Ice Climbers and DK do give me headache >_o


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 2, 2009)

uuuuuugh...my favorite character to use....thats a tough one o.o;;

I like a whoooole bunch...like Link, Lucario, Samus, DeDeDe, Ganandorf....(DeDeDe mainly for his tripping smash lol) But I would have to go with Link


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (May 3, 2009)

im up 4 some matches fellow brawlers


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 3, 2009)

I'm up for some brawls if anyone else is in the mood


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (May 3, 2009)

yh ok


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (May 3, 2009)

hav u put me on ur friend roster


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 3, 2009)

i thought I did...let me double check real quick


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 3, 2009)

Yeah I had your friends code on my list, but I deleted it and reentered it just to make sure


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (May 3, 2009)

i have created a room


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (May 3, 2009)

im off now nice playing you.we had a load of good games and i certenly had a lot of fun


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 3, 2009)

*nods* ok. And I had fun to ^^


----------



## Kuzooma1 (May 6, 2009)

Everyonr up for a brawl?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 9, 2009)

I'm overwhelmed by the activity here


----------



## pheonix (May 11, 2009)

See what happens when I'm not around, this place died. D: I miss plaing SSBB with you guys so much. T_T


----------



## Kuzooma1 (May 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> See what happens when I'm not around, this place died. D: I miss plaing SSBB with you guys so much. T_T


 
So what are you going to do now?


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (May 12, 2009)

i wont be on i have important exams that i must revise for.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 12, 2009)

What happened to all the cool smashers like Luc and Cheesewulf and Silibus >:

Who are you people?!


----------



## Liam (May 12, 2009)

Look at all of this activity, I should brush up on my Luigi, then post my brothers wii friend code...


----------



## pheonix (May 12, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> What happened to all the cool smashers like Luc and Cheesewulf and Silibus >:
> 
> Who are you people?!



Hell I'm glad an old regular like me was acknowledged.

Well Silibus is away, I'm guessing Luc is busy with school stuff, and cheese is sometimes here but I don't really know why he's away other then I think he's been playing mario cart more often. And I got screwed out of being able to play by a series of unfortunet events.


----------



## Liam (May 12, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I got screwed out of being able to play by a series of unfortunet events.


What did the books ever do to you?


----------



## DarkestSinn (May 12, 2009)

Zelda has been and always will be my chica.  Couldn't ask for a better combo! Strong magic and then in a quick few seconds fast punching and kicking and needles!!!!


----------



## pheonix (May 12, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> What did the books ever do to you?



That phrase was before the books but naturally that's all you can think of when it's said.


----------



## Liam (May 12, 2009)

My brother read the series.  The series popped up very quickly when I read that quote.  Sorry to hear about these mystery events.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 13, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> What happened to all the cool smashers like Luc and Cheesewulf and Silibus >:
> 
> Who are you people?!


I'm still here, just not as often as used to
Chill you still got me on MSN, why don't you hit me up when you see me? :< I'm mostly up for some brawls



gulielmus said:


> Look at all of this activity, I should brush up on my Luigi, then post my brothers wii friend code...


can't wait to pwn you in some Luigi dittos >:3



DarkestSinn said:


> Zelda has been and always will be my chica.  Couldn't ask for a better combo! Strong magic and then in a quick few seconds fast punching and kicking and needles!!!!


you sir, are awesome
Zelda is my second main ^.^
can't wait to see your Zelda >:3



> and cheese is sometimes here but I don't really know why he's away other then I think he's been playing mario cart more often


that's right, I always catch myself playing more and more Mario Kart
Clan Business, you know, they're based more on MKW, though we frequently do some Brawl CWs

and fuck, you don't know how glad I feel I'm not the only good MK-player and Brawler here in Luxembourg <_<
and the best part is, actually THE BEST BRAWLER IN OUR CLAN LIVES IN THE SAME CITY THAN I DO


----------



## Liam (May 13, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> can't wait to pwn you in some Luigi dittos >:3


Can't wait to do well then make a series of stupid mistakes that throws the match massively in your favor!  
Also I play with Ness fairly well.
I can't play with Lucas.  It makes me sad whenever I think of Mother 3.  

Add me.
1891-0834-8732


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 13, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> Can't wait to do well then make a series of stupid mistakes that throws the match massively in your favor!
> Also I play with Ness fairly well.
> I can't play with Lucas.  It makes me sad whenever I think of Mother 3.
> 
> ...


cool, I'll add you then if I get my disc to work, shouldn't take long :3


----------



## Liam (May 13, 2009)

I can be added to the list too.
1891-0834-8732!


----------



## Kuzooma1 (May 13, 2009)

I back and ready to to kick ass once again! Anyone ready for me?


----------



## DarkestSinn (May 13, 2009)

Add me add me!!! Though I haven't played it in a while...so it'll be a while before I'm any good   I'm a quick study though...or rememberer I guess I dunno lol.  Zelda will wiiiiiiinnnnnn!!!!! >D

2320-5911-7174


----------



## Kuzooma1 (May 13, 2009)

Alright then!


----------



## Liam (May 13, 2009)

Added both of you!


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 14, 2009)

Added both you gulie and darkest ^^ and since I'm here I might as well do some brawling if anyone else is up for it ^^


----------



## Yoshistar (May 14, 2009)

^If you're still on, want to Brawl for a bit?  ^^;


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 14, 2009)

sure ^^ I have a room waiting~


----------



## Yoshistar (May 14, 2009)

Woo, man, those battles were great!  XD  Hope to Brawl ya again sometime!  ^^

And sorry about the last match; that's how I usually end my sessions.  Those last matches can get pretty hectic, so I kinda adopted that when I Brawl now.  XP


----------



## Lunar Fox (May 14, 2009)

heh, yeah it was fun ^^ and don't mention it~


----------



## Kuzooma1 (May 15, 2009)

Calling all Brawls! I have enter the room see if any want play with me! Any takers?

Just a sidenote, I'am nomrally here on Fridays if anyone was woundering.


----------



## Kalius (May 24, 2009)

I'm always up for a match if anyone wants. Just throw me a line on AIM( darkespeon2323) or x-fire(kalierdarke) if you want to play a match =)


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jun 29, 2009)

I've changed my forum username I'm currently on this list as so add me if you wish I want to kick some more ass with my friends I also loads of room to add more people, also talk to me on MSN if you want to fight me rocketxknighter@hotmail.co.uk *Krystallwolvett (KW77788 )* - 3480 3995 5213


----------



## Yoshistar (Jul 1, 2009)

I need to stop by here more often.  XD

I'm always available for matches anytime after 2 PM central.  However, on Fridays, Saturdays, Sundays and Tuesdays, I'm up for matches all day.  Meet up here, or drop me a PM.  I also accept people on MSN; I'm online most of the time, but hardly ever talk, so... be wary of that if you do decide to add me.  ^^;


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jul 2, 2009)

I've added some of you guys to my list send me a PM also my MSN is rocketxknighter@hotmail.co.uk call me anytime for a fight.

my code again is *Krystallwolvett (KW77788 )* - 3480 3995 5213


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 4, 2009)

this thread is dead, really dead

oh well I'm currently online if anyone wants to play


----------



## Yoshistar (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Cheese, are you still on?  I'm up for a few matches!  ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 4, 2009)

sure :3


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jul 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> this thread is dead, really dead
> 
> oh well I'm currently online if anyone wants to play


damn that sucks :/

I guess I'm gonna have to play with random people when I go online then


----------



## Yoshistar (Jul 8, 2009)

RocketxKnighter said:


> damn that sucks :/
> 
> I guess I'm gonna have to play with random people when I go online then


I noticed you were trying to join in one of my sessions the other day.  I apologize; I was fighting a friend of mine from Europe, and he always gets lag and drops out unexpectedly sometimes, so I didn't want to worsen his mood.

I hope you didn't delete me; I saw on your Smash comment that if I didn't play with you I'd get deleted.  =/

Ah, well.  As long as I'm here, I'm willing to play with those interested now.


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jul 8, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> I noticed you were trying to join in one of my sessions the other day. I apologize; I was fighting a friend of mine from Europe, and he always gets lag and drops out unexpectedly sometimes, so I didn't want to worsen his mood.
> 
> I hope you didn't delete me; I saw on your Smash comment that if I didn't play with you I'd get deleted. =/
> 
> Ah, well. As long as I'm here, I'm willing to play with those interested now.


 its ok i have got alot of people who won't play SSBB at all and I really hate playing with random people online though most of them really suck at SSBB and makes the game feel depressing.

also alot of times I have been waiting in lobbies for like 15 minutes just to get kicked that really does tick me off dude.

don't worry I won't delete you also it would be better if I had you on MSN my email is rocketxknighter@hotmail.co.uk 

I was waiting a long time in the lobby and that does annoy me getting kicked after waiting for to long, I won't be playing SSBB online for a while no one really cares much about it these days, also I hate playing with random players world wide most of them suck at SSBB this is why I prefer friend matches online or local. otherwise I just don't play it. 

we'll play someother time then if thats ok.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, if you ever decide to change your mind drop a note.  I'll stop what I'm doing and play some Brawl with you (well, until Monday, anyway; I got class on that day).

Once again, I'm available for some matches today.  My professor fell ill and couldn't show up today, so I don't have class today.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 9, 2009)

well, I would play SSBB more often, wouldn't my disc be a bitch

I rather win the lotto than getting my disc to work


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 9, 2009)

oh great...a game where a girl in a pink dress pulls a toad out of her exploding ass.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 9, 2009)

KrystalsLover said:


> oh great...a game where a girl in a pink dress pulls a toad out of her exploding ass.


the ass is not exploding anymore :3


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jul 11, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Well, if you ever decide to change your mind drop a note. I'll stop what I'm doing and play some Brawl with you (well, until Monday, anyway; I got class on that day).
> 
> Once again, I'm available for some matches today. My professor fell ill and couldn't show up today, so I don't have class today.


 I'm afraid i will rarely be online on SSBB its getting kinda boring since most of my friends are barely online anyway.

Also this is the summer season to I could be out anywhere and if I am online I'm either playing Street Fighter 4 or Team Fortress 2 on PC now.

I may give you a match in a few days maybe or longer sorry


----------



## Wolfy_the_beast (Jul 12, 2009)

heeeeeey guys i love brawl so add me please, 3824-6690-5463


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 13, 2009)

Add me on there now

5370-8372-1005
All I can say is that I'm ready to bring some pain >:3


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmmmm i wish i had brawl again.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 14, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> Hmmmm i wish i had brawl again.


I can't wait to beat the crap out of you

but don't worry hun, I'm not going to be too harsh ~â™¥


updated, you guy have any favourite character?


----------



## Wolfy_the_beast (Jul 14, 2009)

JIGGLYPUFF!!!


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 14, 2009)

VÃ¶lf is back on again and he's talking in the third person... not. Well I suppose I'll jump in and challenge you guys, although I have an extreme tendency to, well, lose. XP

* IF YA SEE UR NAME ON MY LIST HERE, I'M ADDING YOU.*

RocketxKnighter
Wolfy_the_beast
south syde fox
Yoshistar

Just to make you all aware of that. Then, right here: 

VÃ¶lf - 2921 9284 3127 

all you need to know. Oh and btw Kuekuatsheu; My name is on the very first post if you recall. I love Mr. G&W, so if u gots an icon o' him, put it next to my name ;D It's fun to be special like that.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll update when I'm on my PC


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks dog. Hope I can play y'all soon!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jul 14, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> I can't wait to beat the crap out of you
> 
> but don't worry hun, I'm not going to be too harsh ~â™¥



Pretty strong words for an online player


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 15, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Pretty strong words for an online player


who says I'm not playing offline 

besides, what's the big difference, except the lag sometimes
I play lagless with my clanmembers, and a few people here on FA


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 15, 2009)

MY arch nemesis = lag >:O


----------



## Carenath (Jul 17, 2009)

Feel free to start a new one, I closed it for being over 500 posts.


----------

